# New 2018 Marriott/SPG credit cards - Deadlines AMEX 8/25/18 and VISA 12/31/18



## mav

Is coming out the first week or 2 of May. Sign up bonus is 100,000 points. Problem is, if you have the Marriott Rewards credit card already you have to cancel that one,  and then wait 60 days to apply for the new one to get the sign up bonus. It will be called the Marriott Rewards  Plus card, $95 fee, 1 free night a year, 6 points on a dollar for Marriott spend, 2 points on everything else. According to the rep I spoke with you cannot have both cards, which sounded strange to me. Anybody else know anything else about all this? Please let me know.

_[Thread title edited.]_


----------



## GetawaysRus

The new Chase card that I read about is actually called the Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card.

Can you please post where you got the information that canceling the old Marriott personal credit card and then waiting 60 days to apply for the new Marriott Chase credit card will make you eligible for the 100K bonus.

I did read on web travel point blogs that existing customers with the Chase Marriott credit card will NOT be eligible for the sign up bonus on the new Chase Marriott card, but there will be targeted upgrade incentives of between 10K to 50K points to switch to the new card.


----------



## mav

GetawaysRus said:


> The new Chase card that I read about is actually called the Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card.
> 
> Can you please post where you got the information that canceling the old Marriott personal credit card and then waiting 60 days to apply for the new Marriott Chase credit card will make you eligible for the 100K bonus.
> 
> I did read on web travel point blogs that existing customers with the Chase Marriott credit card will NOT be eligible for the sign up bonus on the new Chase Marriott card, but there will be targeted upgrade incentives of between 10K to 50K points to switch to the new card.



    I called chase bank and the rep. there said they were given this info yesterday. Since they were adding the Plus I did mention that since it had a "new name" couldn't I just keep both, and still get the 100,000 point sign up bonus, and told not on this card. I would have kept both, because we never have trouble using  our free night. I have always been able to redeem them when rates would have been $200 and up.  I did ask the rep. to ask the powers that be to rethink this before the card actually comes out, but I doubt they will.


----------



## GetawaysRus

I think that the banks are getting tired of handing out tons of points....  And then a year later, people cancel many of those reward cards.  That can't be profitable for the banks.

I confess that I'm not any better.  I got interested when the OP mentioned that you might be able to cancel your existing Chase Marriott card, then wait 60 days to sign up for a new Chase Marriott card and collect a big sign-up bonus.

Chase had a major success with the Sapphire Reserve card.  Yes, they handout out a lot of points initially.  But these have tended to be more profitable customers with excellent credit scores, and many are retaining the card beyond the first year.

Barclays came out with a new version of the Arrival card recently.  Notice that there is ZERO sign up bonus.  The bonus is for keeping the card and hitting certain levels of spending on it.  Barclays is trying to create an incentive to use the card rather than have people game the system by getting a bonus for meeting a minimum spending requirement and then putting the card away.


----------



## mav

GetawaysRus said:


> I think that the banks are getting tired of handing out tons of points....  And then a year later, people cancel many of those reward cards.  That can't be profitable for the banks.
> 
> I confess that I'm not any better.  I got interested when the OP mentioned that you might be able to cancel your existing Chase Marriott card, then wait 60 days to sign up for a new Chase Marriott card and collect a big sign-up bonus.
> 
> Chase had a major success with the Sapphire Reserve card.  Yes, they handout out a lot of points initially.  But these have tended to be more profitable customers with excellent credit scores, and many are retaining the card beyond the first year. I do have to admit I did ask the rep to issue a complaint from me that I feel you should be able to have both if you want to. After all, it does have a slightly different name .
> 
> Barclays came out with a new version of the Arrival card recently.  Notice that there is ZERO sign up bonus.  The bonus is for keeping the card and hitting certain levels of spending on it.  Barclays is trying to create an incentive to use the card rather than have people game the system by getting a bonus for meeting a minimum spending requirement and then putting the card away.



    I have had my Marriott Rewards card since 2012, and actually want to keep this one AND have the new one. As I said in my post we never have a problem using our free night on a night when the weeknight rate is $200 to $275 per night.  The rep. told me it's not possible to have both. I am actually hoping that they change that when the card does come out the first week or two in May.  As for now I am waiting to see if that happens . I really don't want to wait 60 days before applying for the new one, but for 100,000 I will just have to wait and then cancel the one I have and apply for the new one


----------



## mav

I do have to admit I did ask the rep to issue a complaint asking them to rethink that you can have both cards if you want them. I mentioned that after all it does have a slightly different name.
   American Express  came out with 3 Hilton credit cards and there is no problem with getting all 3.


----------



## kds4

GetawaysRus said:


> The new Chase card that I read about is actually called the Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card.
> 
> Can you please post where you got the information that canceling the old Marriott personal credit card and then waiting 60 days to apply for the new Marriott Chase credit card will make you eligible for the 100K bonus.
> 
> I did read on web travel point blogs that existing customers with the Chase Marriott credit card will NOT be eligible for the sign up bonus on the new Chase Marriott card, but there will be targeted upgrade incentives of between 10K to 50K points to switch to the new card.



This may be based on the common credit card issuer requirement that it be at least 24 months since you last earned a bonus to be eligible for another one. The 60 days is just a 'cooling off' period before re-applying. As long as you have held the current Marriott card at least 2 years (and there is no prohibitive language in the new Marriott card that excludes previous Marriott card holders from getting a 2nd bonus) you should be okay.


----------



## BocaBoy

I don't find it either surprising or unreasonable to say that you cannot have both of the personal Marriott Visa cards, especially since they will apparently be making it easy to upgrade from the current card to the new one.


----------



## carpie99

Also this card will be under the Chase 5/24 rule so I am out of luck on this one anyway


----------



## GetawaysRus

mav said:


> I have had my Marriott Rewards card since 2012, and actually want to keep this one AND have the new one. As I said in my post we never have a problem using our free night on a night when the weeknight rate is $200 to $275 per night.  The rep. told me it's not possible to have both. I am actually hoping that they change that when the card does come out the first week or two in May.  As for now I am waiting to see if that happens . I really don't want to wait 60 days before applying for the new one, but for 100,000 I will just have to wait and then cancel the one I have and apply for the new one



If you have a personal Marriott Premier card now, what about the current Marriott Business card?  Are you eligible to apply for a business credit card?  The business card will also provide you with an annual e-certificate (after the first year, if I remember).  

I have both the personal and the business, and my wife also has both.  So we get 4 e-certs each year.  We always do use them, and we get more than $95 of value from each, but it has gotten more difficult due to hotel category inflation.


----------



## Lydlady

Can a spouse apply for this Marriott Premier card? DH currently has the Marriott Rewards card.


----------



## jeepie

Lydlady said:


> Can a spouse apply for this Marriott Premier card? DH currently has the Marriott Rewards card.


Yes! Better yet, have DH go to Chase Refer a Friend (log in then search for it). DH will earn 20,000 points, you will earn 100,000 points. It is subject to the Chase 5/24 rule. And, new cards are coming. Cheers.


----------



## mav

I called Chase bank again this morning and got a different rep. According to this rep and I can most definitely have both cards and get the 100,000 point sign up bonus for the new one. New card will be out May 3rd. . I also have the IHG card with Chase and have had it for years. I applied a week ago for both of the new IHG cards and was approved for both and will get both sign up bonus's, so I couldn't understand yesterday's rep. info.  I also have all 3 Hilton Amex credit cards. Funny thing about credit card companies. Amex says you can only have 5 amex cards at a time. I have 9, and will be applying for the new Starwood card August 1st when it comes out. I have points galore


----------



## mav

GetawaysRus said:


> If you have a personal Marriott Premier card now, what about the current Marriott Business card?  Are you eligible to apply for a business credit card?  The business card will also provide you with an annual e-certificate (after the first year, if I remember).
> 
> I have both the personal and the business, and my wife also has both.  So we get 4 e-certs each year.  We always do use them, and we get more than $95 of value from each, but it has gotten more difficult due to hotel category inflation.



   I wish I could apply for business cards, but I have no business. I appreciate the info. though, I am always getting offers from amex to apply for business cards and I call them and ask them to stop torturing me with those lucrative business sign up bonuses


----------



## Dean

Lydlady said:


> Can a spouse apply for this Marriott Premier card? DH currently has the Marriott Rewards card.


They may count any authorized user on a card as part of their 5/24 count but usually you can get them to issue the card if this is the only reason for denial.  Some cards don't use the 5/24 rule but if you get one of those cards they will count toward your 5/24 number of cards.


----------



## sb2313

mav said:


> I wish I could apply for business cards, but I have no business. I appreciate the info. though, I am always getting offers from maex to apply for business cards and I call them and ask them to stop torturing me with those lucrative business sign up bonuses


You’ve never sold anything on eBay or rented a timeshare? You have a business I’d imagine. Put in your accurate sales( whatever you’ve sold on eBay or timeshare rentals or whatever.) and you’d be surprised at what you’ll get approved for since they’re only pulling your personal credit anyways.


----------



## mav

Thank you for the info. I have never sold anything on Ebay, and have not rented one of my timeshares for years. But of course I could rent one of my weeks in England next year or in 2020 instead of banking it. I never thought of that . Thank you for the info


----------



## drlee

One difference between the old and new Chase cards is the elite nights awarded for each $3000 spent. The old card (for now) includes this benefit, but the new card does not. The terms of service on the old card indicates that this benefit may be withdrawn, but for not it is included. If  you are chasing status, this may be one reason NOT to change. Several  reviews of the new program indicate that you cannot have both cards, but what's posted here may be true....time will tell.


----------



## m61376

drlee said:


> One difference between the old and new Chase cards is the elite nights awarded for each $3000 spent. The old card (for now) includes this benefit, but the new card does not. The terms of service on the old card indicates that this benefit may be withdrawn, but for not it is included. If  you are chasing status, this may be one reason NOT to change. Several  reviews of the new program indicate that you cannot have both cards, but what's posted here may be true....time will tell.


That's a bummer- that's how we get to Platinum. But double points is a big perk.


----------



## GetawaysRus

This credit card stuff is getting pretty complicated.  Dan's Deals has a detailed summary here:

https://www.dansdeals.com/points-tr...ed-heres-need-know-9-starwood-marriott-cards/

I hope all of his info is correct.  In particular, for those who make use of the annual free night certificates, notice that he says that the certificate on the legacy (current) Marriott personal card and business card will be up to category 4.  However, the annual certificate on the legacy (current) AmEx SPG cards will be up to category 5.  The annual certificate on the new Chase Marriott Premier Plus card will be up to category 5.  The annual certificate on the new SPG Luxury card (that's the one with the $450 annual fee) will be up to category 6.  That's quite a confusing hodgepodge, and we really won't know how valuable each of these certificates will be until we learn which hotels fall into which categories.


----------



## Queen

With the loss of the Chase Marriott card for Canadians, does anyone know if Canadians can get this new card.


----------



## ljmiii

Just upgraded to Chase Premier Plus today. For $10/yr the extra point/$1 spend at Marriott and the free night up to 35,000 instead of 25,000 seemed an obvious though not thrilling improvement. And the small signing bonus didn't hurt.


----------



## IuLiKa

ljmiii said:


> Just upgraded to Chase Premier Plus today. For $10/yr the extra point/$1 spend at Marriott and the free night up to 35,000 instead of 25,000 seemed an obvious though not thrilling improvement. And the small signing bonus didn't hurt.



Well for 35K points a year might be worth it. We got rid of one of the cards couple of years ago because in California is so hard to use the free night. 
My husband and I have the Chase Saphire card. I just love the flexibility for airline tickets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aka Julie

ljmiii said:


> Just upgraded to Chase Premier Plus today. For $10/yr the extra point/$1 spend at Marriott and the free night up to 35,000 instead of 25,000 seemed an obvious though not thrilling improvement. And the small signing bonus didn't hurt.



What was the signing bonus


----------



## ljmiii

aka Julie said:


> What was the signing bonus


It's a magic number between 10K and 50K you find out when you upgrade your card...
https://www.chase.com/chasegreatrewards/catchall
I got 10K...woo hoo...I don't know how or why it varies.


----------



## GetawaysRus

ljmiii said:


> Just upgraded to Chase Premier Plus today. For $10/yr the extra point/$1 spend at Marriott and the free night up to 35,000 instead of 25,000 seemed an obvious though not thrilling improvement. And the small signing bonus didn't hurt.



Another possible way to go that I have read about, though I have no first hand knowledge of whether this will work:  so long as you have not received a bonus for a Chase Marriott credit card within the past 24 months, you could consider canceling your current card.  Then wait 60 days and apply for the new Chase Marriott Premier Plus credit card (and its 100K Marriott point bonus).  You also probably need to be eligible under Chase's 5/24 rule (no more than 5 new credit card sign-ups within the past 24 months).


----------



## gravitar

My wife got a 10k upgrade bonus. My new application is pending review. Shouldn't be an issue as my credit is near perfect. I dont have any recent new Chase cards but the ones I do have are high limit. May need to adjust that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

gravitar said:


> My wife got a 10k upgrade bonus. My new application is pending review. Shouldn't be an issue as my credit is near perfect. I dont have any recent new Chase cards but the ones I do have are high limit. May need to adjust that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


10K as opposed to terminating for 60 days and getting 100K?


----------



## gravitar

Sorry, didn't mean to say she took it, that was the offer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

Marriott 100,000 Bonus Point - Limited Time Offer
By The RewardBoss/ Boarding Area/ therewardboss.com

"Marriott Rewards Premier Plus Credit Card has a new 100,000 bonus point offer. I love 100k bonus credit card offers – unfortunately many of us won't qualify because of the 5/24 rule. But in case you haven't signed up for too many cards, this is a good one to get if you like to stay at Marriott, Starwood, or Ritz-Carlton hotels. While I have too many cards and wont qualify, I'm suggesting this to my family who rarely chases credit card bonuses...."







Richard


----------



## MabelP

IuLiKa said:


> Well for 35K points a year might be worth it. We got rid of one of the cards couple of years ago because in California is so hard to use the free night.
> My husband and I have the Chase Saphire card. I just love the flexibility for airline tickets.
> 
> 
> Could you please explain the flexibility you get for airline tickets with the Chase Saphire card?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## IuLiKa

Wirh chase saphire you have access to all
Major airiles and some low cost. Prices are similar or sometimes better than expedia Or google flights. 
You can choose to pay some in cash amd sone in points, so you do not need to wait to accumulate 25k points for example for a domestic ticket.
Any amount of points can be used towards your travel.. hotel flight car.
This summer I was able to book 3 tickets to London with ~112K points in mid june. LAX direct to london on united. Ticket was advertised at $570 a piece. 
So far so good I like it, hopefully it will keep on going.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A

I applied to see what would happen. I hold the current black card and they had offered 10,000 miles to upgrade, which I didn’t take.


----------



## Seaport104

Steve A said:


> I applied to see what would happen. I hold the current black card and they had offered 10,000 miles to upgrade, which I didn’t take.



Same here. I checked for both me and my husband. Just a measly 10k to upgrade.


----------



## jeff76543

I was offered 20,000 points to upgrade. I wonder what the criteria are for the different upgrade offers (evidently from 10,000 - 30,000 points).


----------



## Bunk

I have had Chase Marriot Rewards Platinum Visa (black card) for many years.
I called yesterday and was told that I was eligible for the new card but I couldn't carry both at the same time.  I have to cancel my current card and apply for the new one.
Since my current card expires in August, I will wait until then before deciding whether to cancel.

I asked what happens to the free night if I keep the current card.  Specifically do I continue to get a category 5 or can I choose a room with up to 35,000 rewards points.  She didn't know about the points but said I should continue to get the category 5.

I asked if I had to wait 60 days after cancelling before applying for the new card and she said no. 

The current card has worked nicely for us.  We recently became lifetime gold n/k/a platinum, in large part because we charged large expenses such as college and business expenses and received 1 night for $3,000 spent


----------



## VacationForever

We need the 15 nights on our June anniversary to help get us to 500 nights by year end so we are keeping it past August or so to make sure we get the 15 nights plus a couple of additional nights through the Visa card spending.


----------



## kds4

Bunk said:


> I have had Chase Marriot Rewards Platinum Visa (black card) for many years.
> I called yesterday and was told that I was eligible for the new card but I couldn't carry both at the same time.  I have to cancel my current card and apply for the new one.
> Since my current card expires in August, I will wait until then before deciding whether to cancel.
> 
> I asked what happens to the free night if I keep the current card.  Specifically do I continue to get a category 5 or can I choose a room with up to 35,000 rewards points.  She didn't know about the points but said I should continue to get the category 5.
> 
> I asked if I had to wait 60 days after cancelling before applying for the new card and she said no.
> 
> The current card has worked nicely for us.  We recently became lifetime gold n/k/a platinum, in large part because we charged large expenses such as college and business expenses and received 1 night for $3,000 spent



I wouldn't jump too quickly. From the Terms and Conditions link for the new credit card (appears on the Marriott website):

*The product is not available to either (i) current cardmembers of the Marriott Rewards Premier or Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card, or (ii) previous cardmembers of the Marriott Rewards Premier or Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card who received a new cardmember bonus within the last 24 months. If you are an existing Marriott Rewards Premier customer and would like this product, please call the number on the back of your card to see if you are eligible for a product change. You will not receive the new card member bonus if you change products.*

I too have held the Marriott black credit card for several years. DW is currently an authorized user on my card. We have been thinking about dropping her off and having her apply for her own Marriott black card. The 100k MRPs is nice (but the $5k minimum spend within the first 3 months is a bit stiff). As far as my own Marriott card, I don't think an upgrade offer will be sufficient to get me to jump. I am more inclined to let her get her own right now. If the spend seems possible for both of us, I will cancel my current card and wait 60 days before applying to ensure they don't consider me as just switching products and deny me the new card member bonus (in red above).


----------



## Eddymax

Does anyone know the expiration date of the bonus points? Do they have to be used within one year?

I am new to Marriott rewards. Do your yearly free nights expire after one year or can you save them up? Thank you


----------



## Squan66

drlee said:


> One difference between the old and new Chase cards is the elite nights awarded for each $3000 spent. The old card (for now) includes this benefit, but the new card does not. The terms of service on the old card indicates that this benefit may be withdrawn, but for not it is included. If  you are chasing status, this may be one reason NOT to change. Several  reviews of the new program indicate that you cannot have both cards, but what's posted here may be true....time will tell.



This is exactly why we won’t be switching for now.  We are short for lifetime status.  We use our MR CC for everything including my sons full college tuition.  My husband uses it for work and gets reimbursed.  Often his work charges are 10k a month so meeting spending requirements isn’t ever a problem for us.

  Having Platinum status each year has given us silver elite with United.  We have received several great seat upgrades while traveling the last few years.  I have to take that into consideration when making this change. I wonder if you will have to have the highest platinum status for this going forward.

I guess I will need to run the numbers and see how many extra points we will receive under the new formula that might equate to extra vacation nights.


----------



## kds4

Eddymax said:


> Does anyone know the expiration date of the bonus points? Do they have to be used within one year?
> 
> I am new to Marriott rewards. Do your yearly free nights expire after one year or can you save them up? Thank you



MRPs (including the 100k bonus for the new credit card offer) will not expire as long as you keep your Marriott Rewards account active by doing one of the following at least once every 2 years:

Have a paid stay
Redeem MRPs for an award stay
Have a transaction on a Marriott branded credit card
Purchase points
Hold a meeting (attached to your MR account number)
Earn points through a Marriott Rewards partner like Hertz, Cruises Only, or Diners Club

The following activities WILL NOT count toward keeping your account active:

Gifting Points to someone else
Transferring Points to someone else
Receiving points as a gift or transfer
Earning points with Marriott through social media
Linking your account to another program (such as with Starwood or United Airlines)
Receiving status matching across program account (status match challenges based on status in another program like Hilton)
Transferring points to accounts in another program


----------



## kds4

Squan66 said:


> This is exactly why we won’t be switching for now.  We are short for lifetime status.  We use our MR CC for everything including my sons full college tuition.  My husband uses it for work and gets reimbursed.  Often his work charges are 10k a month so meeting spending requirements isn’t ever a problem for us.
> 
> Having Platinum status each year has given us silver elite with United.  We have received several great seat upgrades while traveling the last few years.  I have to take that into consideration when making this change. I wonder if you will have to have the highest platinum status for this going forward.
> 
> I guess I will need to run the numbers and see how many extra points we will receive under the new formula that might equate to extra vacation nights.



In the past, free night certificates from the credit card have been good for only 6 months. However, you can call and request an extension on the expiration date.


----------



## SueDonJ

kds4 said:


> In the past, free night certificates from the credit card have been good for only 6 months. However, you can call and request an extension on the expiration date.



Sometime around 2015/2016 the rules changed and the annual Free Night cert period was permanently extended to one year.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Bunk said:


> I have had Chase Marriot Rewards Platinum Visa (black card) for many years.
> I called yesterday and was told that I was eligible for the new card but I couldn't carry both at the same time.  I have to cancel my current card and apply for the new one.
> Since my current card expires in August, I will wait until then before deciding whether to cancel.
> 
> I asked what happens to the free night if I keep the current card.  Specifically do I continue to get a category 5 or can I choose a room with up to 35,000 rewards points.  She didn't know about the points but said I should continue to get the category 5.
> 
> I asked if I had to wait 60 days after cancelling before applying for the new card and she said no.
> 
> The current card has worked nicely for us.  We recently became lifetime gold n/k/a platinum, in large part because we charged large expenses such as college and business expenses and received 1 night for $3,000 spent



So I cancelled my black card today. I will wait 60 days and then go for the new and hopefully get the 100k. I really haven't need the Marriott Visa card for some time since the SPG Amex came around and we've been scoring mega-points with.  My wife doesn't have the card either it would be great to both get the 100k.   Timing was perfect for me because I just renewed so I'm cancelling and will get a credit for the annual fee. I probably will lose the free night they already deposited into my account but that is fair.  We'll use the SPG Amex on everything we can until the 3 for 1 exchange is stopped including our trip to Marriott's Frenchmans Cove in early July and then transition to the new MAR card later in July.  That should be perfect timing.


----------



## NJDave

jeff76543 said:


> I was offered 20,000 points to upgrade. I wonder what the criteria are for the different upgrade offers (evidently from 10,000 - 30,000 points).



My offer is 10K.  I have the card for about 10 months.  Wife's offer is 20K.  She has the card for 5 years.  For 100K points, she should cancel and reapply. I may take the 10K points.


----------



## NJDave

I just read on Flyertalk that your anniversary date is reset when you upgrade.  Your free night certificate would be one year from the upgrade date rather than your current anniversary date. Thus, if you have a free night certificate coming up, you may want to wait until you receive it before upgrading.


----------



## StevenTing

I couldn't get a straight answer when I called Chase so I decided to close my Marriott card.  They offered a $50 credit to keep the account open.  I'll be applying for the new card next week as she says that it may take a couple of days for the info to process through the whole system.  Looking forward to the 100k bonus points as $5k in 3 months is a piece of cake.  If anyone is struggling for ideas on what to spend it on, pay your MF fees a little earlier.

The Chase Reps for Marriott are not well versed in the details of the promotion.


----------



## gblotter

ljmiii said:


> https://www.chase.com/chasegreatrewards/catchall



There is also a Marriott Rewards website that will tell you the same information about the amount of your upgrade incentive.

http://marriottrewards.com/upgrade

In my case, I am being offered 50K MRPs to upgrade my card (which I think is the maximum upgrade incentive).



NJDave said:


> I just read on Flyertalk that your anniversary date is reset when you upgrade.  Your free night certificate would be one year from the upgrade date rather than your current anniversary date. Thus, if you have a free night certificate coming up, you may want to wait until you receive it before upgrading.


Thanks for this valuable piece of information. I see that situation is called out in paragraph 3 of the fine print as well. I was ready to pull the upgrade trigger, but instead I'll wait until July when I receive my free night certificate. According to paragraph 1 of the fine print, I have until 12/31/18 to accept the upgrade offer (hopefully that promise is true).



StevenTing said:


> The Chase Reps for Marriott are not well versed in the details of the promotion.


I was told by the Chase rep that I can reapply almost immediately (wait just a few days) after I cancel my existing card. I specifically asked about a 60-day waiting period before reapplying, and I was told that is incorrect. @StevenTing : Please report back on any snafus encountered in reapplying for the new card.


----------



## TXTortoise

Steve, I assume you've had your card for four years?

Mine is just over a year old and my wife's less than a year and they are offering 10K on both, per the link above


----------



## StevenTing

TXTortoise said:


> Steve, I assume you've had your card for four years?
> 
> Mine is just over a year old and my wife's less than a year and they are offering 10K on both, per the link above



I have had my card for 9 years.  The upgrade offer was only 10K.


----------



## MOXJO7282

StevenTing said:


> I couldn't get a straight answer when I called Chase so I decided to close my Marriott card.  They offered a $50 credit to keep the account open.  I'll be applying for the new card next week as she says that it may take a couple of days for the info to process through the whole system.  Looking forward to the 100k bonus points as $5k in 3 months is a piece of cake.  If anyone is struggling for ideas on what to spend it on, pay your MF fees a little earlier.
> 
> The Chase Reps for Marriott are not well versed in the details of the promotion.


I don't really need my Marriott Chase card for some time until SPG Amex is no good in August so I do plan on waiting 60 days to renew just to be safe.  I also don't have a problem with spending $5k in 3 months with a son heading to college but if i sign up my wife and daughter as well that is more of a stretch so was thinking of prepaying MFs as well.

I just cancelled my daughter's card. She really is accumulating a nice points total just with these sign-on bonuses.  When she was 18 I got her the Marriott Visa so she could get the 80k sign up points.  Then did the SPG Amex for another 75k and now this 100k will pad her account nicely.  Already she has close to 300k points.  Now she already has a honeymoon Marriott travel package worth of points.

I recently read a story about how most people get confused by travel award programs. I couldn't understand that because for me it's like shooting fish in a barrel and over the years the free travel value we've received by managing our travel programs to the max has to be  $25k if not more.


----------



## kds4

StevenTing said:


> I have had my card for 9 years.  The upgrade offer was only 10K.



Same here. I have had the card for many years. My upgrade offer was also only 10k. I passed. Will consider canceling and applying for a new card once I get DW set up with hers first.


----------



## Eddymax

How long is it taking new customers to receive their Marriott card in the mail? 
I have some large purchases coming soon and hope to have the card in time!. 

And on a separate point, I am traveling to Hawaii next summer and this was the main reason I looked into the Marriott Premier Plus card... to rack up points for our stay. Was there another traveling credit card you would’ve recommended more?!

Thanks!.


----------



## TXTortoise

I know the high price cards like Chase Reserve were Fedex’d.  My regular Marriott was 2-3 weeks, but number was available before then if you call.


----------



## Steve A

Rejected because I already have the premier account with them. Notified by mail three days after I applied.


----------



## tahoe

Eddymax said:


> How long is it taking new customers to receive their Marriott card in the mail?
> I have some large purchases coming soon and hope to have the card in time!.
> 
> And on a separate point, I am traveling to Hawaii next summer and this was the main reason I looked into the Marriott Premier Plus card... to rack up points for our stay. Was there another traveling credit card you would’ve recommended more?!
> 
> Thanks!.



I'm a big fan of the Costco VISA:
https://www.costco.com/credit-card.html

4% gas
3% travel/restaurants

Don't need to deal with point systems.  Just $$$.


----------



## Jerrygomi

I got turned down flat for the Premier Plus Card.  Reason: "you already have a marriott rewards premier card with us".  The letter then said I could upgrade my card but a product change is not eligible for a new cardmember bonus.  The phone rep had told me not to cancel my existing card, but I guess cancel and wait 60 days is the only chance of getting 100k points.


----------



## TXTortoise

Probably also subject to 24 month rule, which would preclude the 100k bonus. 

In the the fine print of the online offering.


----------



## StevenTing

It's been a week since I cancelled my card.  I just applied online as was approved.



> You have been approved for the Marriott Rewards Premier Plus Credit Card. You will receive your new card, a paper copy of your Cardmember Agreement and other important disclosures in 7-10 business days.
> 
> Your credit line is $XX,000.00
> Your purchase APR is 17.49% variable



The credit line now shows up in my Chase App and I actually got a 50% increase in credit limit from my cancelled card.  The big question is whether or not I will receive the 100K points.  Once I have the account number I plan to prepay my 2019 maintenance fees.


----------



## kds4

StevenTing said:


> It's been a week since I cancelled my card.  I just applied online as was approved.
> 
> 
> 
> The credit line now shows up in my Chase App and I actually got a 50% increase in credit limit from my cancelled card.  The big question is whether or not I will receive the 100K points.  Once I have the account number I plan to prepay my 2019 maintenance fees.



Please let us know if you get the 100k bonus. Is this your first Marriott card or did you have the previous Marriott card and cancelled it?


----------



## thinze3

I just called the number on back of my Chase Sapphire Reserve card to ask about the Chase Marriott card offer and wait times. The lady new exactly what I was asking and promptly looked up my account. She said that they advise to wait 30 days between cancelling a card and reapplying.

She said my account showed that my Chase Marriott card was cancelled on April 20th, and that if I wait until after May 20th to reapply for the new Chase Marriott card I would qualify for the 100K MR bonus offer.

I just felt like her simple understanding and quick answers indicated that she knew what she was talking about.


----------



## sfwilshire

I was tempted to apply for the new card, but I would not spend $5k in the allotted window this time of year. I would at the end of the year when my timeshare maintenance fees come due, but I learned before that the free hotel night awarded on your anniversary is only good for 6 months (if I remember correctly) and I have more opportunity to use it in the summer months.


----------



## VacationForever

sfwilshire said:


> I was tempted to apply for the new card, but I would not spend $5k in the allotted window this time of year. I would at the end of the year when my timeshare maintenance fees come due, but I learned before that the free hotel night awarded on your anniversary is only good for 6 months (if I remember correctly) and I have more opportunity to use it in the summer months.


It is now good for a year and only issued a year later on the anniversary.


----------



## linsj

Here's a link to a different offer for signing up:
https://creditcards.chase.com/a1/marriottpremierplus/res?CELL=67RW&SPID=FSCB


----------



## jeepie

sfwilshire said:


> I was tempted to apply for the new card, but I would not spend $5k in the allotted window this time of year. I would at the end of the year when my timeshare maintenance fees come due, but I learned before that the free hotel night awarded on your anniversary is only good for 6 months (if I remember correctly) and I have more opportunity to use it in the summer months.


Just prepay your MFs. And the free night is good for a year. Cheers.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Yes i'm waiting until I need a new Marriott card which really isn't until August when the SPG no longer gets the 3 for 1. I cancelled May 8th and have a trip to MFC in July so right after that I'll sign up and hopefully qualify for the 100k points.


----------



## thinze3

jeepie said:


> Just prepay your MFs. And the free night is good for a year. Cheers.




How far out can you prepay? Do it by calling ini I don't see that option online.


----------



## jeepie

thinze3 said:


> How far out can you prepay? Do it by calling ini I don't see that option online.


You can do it online. Pay all or part of any week(s) and DC Points. You could even pay more than one years’ worth if you wish.


----------



## mdurette

We received emails for upgrade offer:
Me - 10,000 and that card gets about $5,000 a year charged on it (our go to is Chase Reserve)
Husband - 20,000.    He got the card about a year ago for a big sign bonus and has never used it!   

I'm planning on canceling mine and trying for a new card later on.
Husband - will take the 20,000 as he isn't eligible anyway since he just got a sign up bonus last year.


----------



## rickandcindy23

tahoe said:


> I'm a big fan of the Costco VISA:
> https://www.costco.com/credit-card.html
> 
> 4% gas
> 3% travel/restaurants
> 
> Don't need to deal with point systems.  Just $$$.


I have this card and use it as little as possible.  I can get a hotel room at Swan or Dolphin in Epcot with 12,000 Starwood points right now (admittedly this is not going to be available much longer).  The hotel prices start at $300+ tax.  I can get a Hyatt hotel in Boston for 8,000 points that costs about $260.  That only requires an $8,000 spend to get that hotel room.  An $8,000 spend gets you $80 with the Costco card.  

I think that is a better value than what you are doing.  You need to check out a website like Million Mile Secrets.


----------



## GetawaysRus

mdurette said:


> We received emails for upgrade offer:
> Me - 10,000 and that card gets about $5,000 a year charged on it (our go to is Chase Reserve)
> Husband - 20,000.    He got the card about a year ago for a big sign bonus and has never used it!
> 
> I'm planning on canceling mine and trying for a new card later on.
> Husband - will take the 20,000 as he isn't eligible anyway since he just got a sign up bonus last year.



It's possible that your husband might be able to refer you for the new card and garner 20K additional points for himself:
https://www.chase.com/referafriend/marriottpremierplus?CID=PTNR1

I canceled my own card via a phone call to Chase just a few days ago.  I was told that I would be eligible for the 100K offer on the new card if I waited until the record of the old card drops off my credit report in mid-July.  The phone rep gave me an exact date, but I'll probably wait 60 days (just a little longer) to be safe.  My wife has the old card, so we'll see if she is able to refer me for the new card.

By the way, when canceling your old Chase Marriott card, be sure to move as much of your existing credit line to another Chase credit card as possible.  I don't think you want to sacrifice any of your total credit limit with Chase.  I did that and, if I need to, I will move that back onto the new card if it helps me gain approval for a new account.  I think this is especially important if your income has fallen (for example, you've retired).


----------



## mdurette

I called Chase to cancel and rep told me I could cancel and reapply all in the same call and be eligible for the 100,000 sign up.  I questioned since some reports are wait until a statement cycle, wait 60 day, haven't found anyone that could confirm immediate sign up yet.   So, I took the pass for this reason and also the suggestion from GetawayRus - thanks for pointing out the referral:  I will ensure husband refers me


----------



## MOXJO7282

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have this card and use it as little as possible.  I can get a hotel room at Swan or Dolphin in Epcot with 12,000 Starwood points right now (admittedly this is not going to be available much longer).  The hotel prices start at $300+ tax.  I can get a Hyatt hotel in Boston for 8,000 points that costs about $260.  That only requires an $8,000 spend to get that hotel room.  An $8,000 spend gets you $80 with the Costco card.
> 
> I think that is a better value than what you are doing.  You need to check out a website like Million Mile Secrets.



It all depends on what your objective is. My thing is I have 25 weeks in my TS portfolio and mega points in my MAR account for more hotel stays so the last thing I need is points for more hotel nights. 

I have 2 cards that get me payment rebates, my Amex Blue that I will never give up because it gets me 5% on big expense categories for me, groceries and gas and my Costco because it gets me 2% on Costco spend which is another big expense category for me and 3% on restaurants. Costco rebates add up to over $1000 per year and with Amex Blue I usually get back $1200.  

So I use 3 CCs, SPG Amex for 3 for 1 MAR points conversion, Amex Blue for groceries and gas, and Costco for Costco and restaurants. On an annual basis managing it this way really builds on my MAR points total and brings me a very nice payment rebate with Costco and Amex Blue.  When I sign up for the new Marriott card that will replace the SPG but the other cards will be used exactly the same.


----------



## rickandcindy23

MOXJO7282 said:


> It all depends on what your objective is. My thing is I have 25 weeks in my TS portfolio and mega points in my MAR account for more hotel stays so the last thing I need is points for more hotel nights.
> 
> I have 2 cards that get me payment rebates, my Amex Blue that I will never give up because it gets me 5% on big expense categories for me, groceries and gas and my Costco because it gets me 2% on Costco spend which is another big expense category for me and 3% on restaurants. Costco rebates add up to over $1000 per year and with Amex Blue I usually get back $1200.
> 
> So I use 3 CCs, SPG Amex for 3 for 1 MAR points conversion, Amex Blue for groceries and gas, and Costco for Costco and restaurants. On an annual basis managing it this way really builds on my MAR points total and brings me a very nice payment rebate with Costco and Amex Blue.  When I sign up for the new Marriott card that will replace the SPG but the other cards will be used exactly the same.


So work on getting airfare without paying cash for it.  It's all a game to me, and I enjoy the game, it's my hobby, and I tend to build points and miles much faster than most people.  The Chase Sapphire Reserve card had a signup bonus of 100K points, and it is my number one card.  $100K spend gets $1,500 in free travel (airfare too).  Cashback cards are just so-so for me.


----------



## Steve Fatula

rickandcindy23 said:


> So work on getting airfare without paying cash for it.  It's all a game to me, and I enjoy the game, it's my hobby, and I tend to build points and miles much faster than most people.  The Chase Sapphire Reserve card had a signup bonus of 100K points, and it is my number one card.  $100K spend gets $1,500 in free travel (airfare too).  Cashback cards are just so-so for me.



Totally agree. It's my job in retirement! We spent airline miles to get us to Spain and back this year, still there, and, that was end of last year we spent the miles. Already have them all back! That will fund 2 airfare to Thailand next year also for free. Last Year, we funded airfare to Australia for free. It's a game worth playing! The Australia airfare was worth close to $4,000 for 2.


----------



## frank808

rickandcindy23 said:


> So work on getting airfare without paying cash for it.  It's all a game to me, and I enjoy the game, it's my hobby, and I tend to build points and miles much faster than most people.  The Chase Sapphire Reserve card had a signup bonus of 100K points, and it is my number one card.  $100K spend gets $1,500 in free travel (airfare too).  Cashback cards are just so-so for me.


The CSR bonus is now only 50,000 pts and there were a few little tweaks recently to benefits of the CSR card.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

For those Ultimate Rewards users, there are some maximizing tips here. Read carefully, esp. how you can use United to get much more value out of your Ultimate Rewards points. 100k points should be worth way more than $1,500.

https://thepointsguy.com/guide/redeeming-chase-ultimate-rewards-maximum-value/


----------



## TXTortoise

Yeah, but my frustration is the non-value of business or first using the Ultimate Reward portal.  Coach does seem to have a lot of value.

After chasing points last year, and good balances in MR, SPG and Chase now, I'm back to figuring out which cards to thin it out to.


----------



## MOXJO7282

rickandcindy23 said:


> So work on getting airfare without paying cash for it.  It's all a game to me, and I enjoy the game, it's my hobby, and I tend to build points and miles much faster than most people.  The Chase Sapphire Reserve card had a signup bonus of 100K points, and it is my number one card.  $100K spend gets $1,500 in free travel (airfare too).  Cashback cards are just so-so for me.



I don't pay cash for airfare. I receive 240k MR by just paying MFs every year so I have more than enough sky miles and hotel certs and really have trouble using them all at this point in my life. Points lose value as they sit there so I build them fast and use them fast. That's how we've flown free FC class NY to Maui 7 times and heading to STT in FC in July.  

However getting 5% cash back on groceries, gas and drug store is also a huge cash bonus in my book. I have 4 cars in my family of 4, one being a hungry teenager so I spend $2k+ monthly on these expenses.  $20k+/yr qualifies for 5%.  That is a rebate I'd always pursue even if not my situation wasn't as it is.


----------



## VacationForever

MOXJO7282 said:


> However getting 5% cash back on groceries, gas and drug store is also a huge cash bonus in my book. I have 4 cars in my family of 4, one being a hungry teenager so I spend $2k+ monthly on these expenses.  $20k+/yr qualifies for 5%.  That is a rebate I'd always pursue even if not my situation wasn't as it is.


I must have missed the post... which card gets 5% cash back on groceries, gas and drug stores?


----------



## MOXJO7282

VacationForever said:


> I must have missed the post... which card gets 5% cash back on groceries, gas and drug stores?


Amex Clear Blue. Had it for long time so not sure they still offer but for us the best cash rebate we can find on two big expense categories.


----------



## bobpark56

ljmiii said:


> Just upgraded to Chase Premier Plus today. For $10/yr the extra point/$1 spend at Marriott and the free night up to 35,000 instead of 25,000 seemed an obvious though not thrilling improvement. And the small signing bonus didn't hurt.


Ha! Marriott is also increasing their category 5 hotels from 25,000 MRPs to 35,000 MRPs per night...so upgrading to Premier Plus gains nothing here. Fooled you, didn't they?


----------



## VacationForever

bobpark56 said:


> Ha! Marriott is also increasing their category 5 hotels from 25,000 MRPs to 35,000 MRPs per night...so upgrading to Premier Plus gains nothing here. Fooled you, didn't they?


The categories are all changing.  There is no more category 9.  The new Cat 5 is not the same as the old Cat 5.


----------



## bobpark56

Suppose our maintenance fees are $2000. How many MRPs will we receive if paying with the new Marriott Premier Plus credit card?
What if we don't upgrade and continue with our existing non-premier Marriott Rewards Visa card?


----------



## VacationForever

12,000 MRPs with new card.  10,000 MRPs with old card.


----------



## Superchief

Do we really know that the new card will provide the bonus points for MVC maintenance fees? I haven't yet seen confirmation that MVC will be included in the Marriott bonus points for the new card. I am keeping the old card until more information is provided regarding this issue.


----------



## ljmiii

bobpark56 said:


> Ha! Marriott is also increasing their category 5 hotels from 25,000 MRPs to 35,000 MRPs per night...so upgrading to Premier Plus gains nothing here. Fooled you, didn't they?


Um...no. Old cat 5 != New cat 5.





> How many MRPs will we receive if paying [MFs] with the new Marriott Premier Plus credit card?


6 MRPs/$ with the new card, 5 MRPs/$ with the old one.





> What if we don't upgrade and continue with our existing non-premier Marriott Rewards Visa card?


You'll pay $10 less /yr, get 5 MRPs/$ instead of 6, get a free night in a 25K hotel room instead of 35K, and get a elite night per $3000 spend (the new one doesn't do this).


----------



## fdough1

I got an email this morning asking me if I wanted to upgrade for 50k points. I replied and we shall see in 4 business days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56

VacationForever said:


> 12,000 MRPs with new card.  10,000 MRPs with old card.


...and you know this how? (Pointer, please...or is this just opinion?)

I have not be able to find anything in writing about getting 5 for 1 or 6 for 1 on annual vacation club maintenance fee payments with either card.

We have been getting 5 for 1 with our Marriott Rewards card, but can find no statement by Marriott Rewards or Marriott Inc that this will continue, now that the vacation club is under separate ownership.


----------



## VacationForever

bobpark56 said:


> ...and you know this how? (Pointer, please...or is this just opinion?)
> 
> I have not be able to find anything in writing about getting 5 for 1 or 6 for 1 on annual vacation club maintenance fee payments with either card.
> 
> We have been getting 5 for 1 with our Marriott Rewards card, but can find no statement by Marriott Rewards or Marriott Inc that this will continue, now that the vacation club is under separate ownership.


Because the charge will show up as a Marriott charge.  Marriott charges net 5X on the old card and 6x on the new card.


----------



## Superchief

bobpark56 said:


> ...and you know this how? (Pointer, please...or is this just opinion?)
> 
> I have not be able to find anything in writing about getting 5 for 1 or 6 for 1 on annual vacation club maintenance fee payments with either card.
> 
> We have been getting 5 for 1 with our Marriott Rewards card, but can find no statement by Marriott Rewards or Marriott Inc that this will continue, now that the vacation club is under separate ownership.


I agree with your point. Neither MVC nor Marriott have communicated anything regarding whether we will still be getting the same benefits for MVC spending and night credits in the new program. I'm becoming a little concerned that changes are in store since there has been virtually no communication from MVC. I'll likely cancel my Marriott Chase if we no longer receive the bonus for MF payments.


----------



## BocaBoy

GetawaysRus said:


> I was told that I would be eligible for the 100K offer on the new card if I waited *until the record of the old card drops off my credit report in mid-July*.


This is bad information.  The old card will not drop off your credit report for 7 years.


----------



## mdurette

My email communication with Chase:

*Me: * Good AFternoon - I recently closed my Marriott CC with the
intention to reapply for your new card with the 100,000 pt
sign up bonus. I would like to reapply, but not sure if I
have to wait a certain time period before being eligible 
for the sign up bonus. Can you confirm I am good to 
reapply now?

*Chase: * Hello xxxxxx,

I am glad to review your inquiry about the sign up bonus 
points for a new card.

xxxxxx, let me share that you can apply for a new Chase 
Marriott credit card, however, we are unable to confirm 
that you will receive the 100,000 sign up bonus points for
the new card.

New applications are available on-line at our secure 
website. Please visit our website referenced below for 
the most current offers and terms available:

http://www.creditcards.chase.com

We appreciate your business and thank you for being a 
Chase customer.



Well now, that didn't help at all


----------



## dioxide45

DW got an email to upgrade to the new card for a 50K bonus. I haven't got an email for upgrading my card.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> DW got an email to upgrade to the new card for a 50K bonus. I haven't got an email for upgrading my card.


Did she get the email offer without checking out online as to how much is the offer for an upgrade? I don't dare to try yet as I am trying to accumulate 1 more night through spending to get to Lifetime Gold = Platinum by year end.  So close!


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> Did she get the email offer without checking out online as to how much is the offer for an upgrade? I don't dare to try yet as I am trying to accumulate 1 more night through spending to get to Lifetime Gold = Platinum by year end.  So close!


She hadn't checked online first. The email was the first time we ever looked at or thought about it.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> Did she get the email offer without checking out online as to how much is the offer for an upgrade? I don't dare to try yet as I am trying to accumulate 1 more night through spending to get to Lifetime Gold = Platinum by year end.  So close!


She hadn't checked online first. The email was the first time we ever looked at or thought about it.


----------



## disneymom1

I got an email offer to upgrade to the new Marriott Chase card for a 10,000 point bonus.   Clearly, hearing some of you are getting 50,000 point offers, sounds like I should hold off and hope for a better offer.
Under the current program, do we still get 10 points for every dollar spent at MVC plus the 5 points per dollar if using the credit card?
For $85 for the old card, we get an elite night credit for every $3k spent, plus a cat 1-5 hotel stay.  Now that is being devalued to a hotel night worth 25,000 points (no longer cat 5)
The new card we spend $10 more ($95) and we get a free hotel night up to 35,000 points (which is a cat 5) and we are losing the elite night credit for every $3k spent.  We are instead getting an extra point per dollar spent?  Gold status for spending $35k?
I’m not seeing the value of upgrading...am I missing something?


----------



## Fasttr

disneymom1 said:


> I got an email offer to upgrade to the new Marriott Chase card for a 10,000 point bonus.   Clearly, hearing some of you are getting 50,000 point offers, sounds like I should hold off and hope for a better offer.
> Under the current program, do we still get 10 points for every dollar spent at MVC plus the 5 points per dollar if using the credit card?
> For $85 for the old card, we get an elite night credit for every $3k spent, plus a cat 1-5 hotel stay.  Now that is being devalued to a hotel night worth 25,000 points (no longer cat 5)
> The new card we spend $10 more ($95) and we get a free hotel night up to 35,000 points (which is a cat 5) and we are losing the elite night credit for every $3k spent.  We are instead getting an extra point per dollar spent?  Gold status for spending $35k?
> I’m not seeing the value of upgrading...am I missing something?



I keep pondering the same thing.  What is worth more to me....the 1 elite night for every $3K spend, or the extra 1MR point for every $1 Marriott spend.  I have received 2 emails from them now (just got 2nd today) and both emails were for a paltry 10K bonus to "upgrade".


----------



## VacationForever

I just received mine for a 20K bonus upgrade.  I will likely do so after I put another $1.5K on the card to get my remaining 1 night.  But first I want to refer my husband to get the card for him to get my 20K referral bonis and his 100K!


----------



## hangloose

Dean said:


> They may count any authorized user on a card as part of their 5/24 count but usually you can get them to issue the card if this is the only reason for denial.  Some cards don't use the 5/24 rule but if you get one of those cards they will count toward your 5/24 number of cards.



Wondering about 'authorized user'.   My wife is the primary on our current MR Chase Visa, with me as a secondary authorized user.  She got an email for only the 10k MR pts bonus to upgrade, which is disappointing.  If I apply, will they allow me to get the 100k bonus even though I am a secondary authorized user on her card?   Note: Her card is actually linked to my MR number  .


----------



## kds4

hangloose said:


> Wondering about 'authorized user'.   My wife is the primary on our current MR Chase Visa, with me as a secondary authorized user.  She got an email for only the 10k MR pts bonus to upgrade, which is disappointing.  If I apply, will they allow me to get the 100k bonus even though I am a secondary authorized user on her card?   Note: Her card is actually linked to my MR number  .



We are in the same situation and looking to get the new card with DW as the primary and not as an authorized user on our current 'old' card. To be safe, we are going to drop her as an authorized user, wait 30 days, then have her apply for the 'new' card.


----------



## Southdown13

hangloose said:


> Wondering about 'authorized user'.   My wife is the primary on our current MR Chase Visa, with me as a secondary authorized user.  She got an email for only the 10k MR pts bonus to upgrade, which is disappointing.  If I apply, will they allow me to get the 100k bonus even though I am a secondary authorized user on her card?   Note: Her card is actually linked to my MR number  .



We were in the same situation where I was an authorized user, except I have my own MR number. Last month my wife cancelled her card, and 5 days later I applied and was approved. I noticed 100,000 MR points credit on my visa statement already since we met the $5,000 spend.

At the end of May, my wife applied and was approved through the MR referral bonus promotion link, and we are waiting for the card. I still have to verify that she can get the 100k bonus, and I can get the 20,000 referral bonus.


----------



## Pamplemousse

This is probably slightly off topic but I didn’t know if I should start a new thread for what is probably a simple question-

How do you know where you stand with Marriott rewards status? 

When I log in I see the account overview of how many points I have currently, how many nights I have currently and how many nights I have life time.  
Is there a way to see how many points I have earned lifetime?  
Or am I wrong in thinking the criteria for lifetime status (ie- gold is 500 nights and 1.6 million points) is a cumulative for both nights and points?
You are all discussing how many more of each you need to achieve your status so sounds like you know where you stand.
Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

disneymom1 said:


> I got an email offer to upgrade to the new Marriott Chase card for a 10,000 point bonus.   Clearly, hearing some of you are getting 50,000 point offers, sounds like I should hold off and hope for a better offer.
> Under the current program, do we still get 10 points for every dollar spent at MVC plus the 5 points per dollar if using the credit card?
> For $85 for the old card, we get an elite night credit for every $3k spent, plus a cat 1-5 hotel stay.  Now that is being devalued to a hotel night worth 25,000 points (no longer cat 5)
> The new card we spend $10 more ($95) and we get a free hotel night up to 35,000 points (which is a cat 5) and we are losing the elite night credit for every $3k spent.  We are instead getting an extra point per dollar spent?  Gold status for spending $35k?
> I’m not seeing the value of upgrading...am I missing something?


For us, the points are worth more than the nights. Neither of us is close to any lifetime status, so we don't covet more nights right now. Our stays in hotel properties are also fairly limited, so having status is nice, but we get little value out of it. The points are currency that we can use for travel. So the 2X points per dollar spend is a big lift over the existing card that is only 1 point per dollar on regular spending.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Pamplemousse said:


> This is probably slightly off topic but I didn’t know if I should start a new thread for what is probably a simple question-
> 
> How do you know where you stand with Marriott rewards status?
> 
> When I log in I see the account overview of how many points I have currently, how many nights I have currently and how many nights I have life time.
> Is there a way to see how many points I have earned lifetime?
> Or am I wrong in thinking the criteria for lifetime status (ie- gold is 500 nights and 1.6 million points) is a cumulative for both nights and points?
> You are all discussing how many more of each you need to achieve your status so sounds like you know where you stand.
> Thanks!



Log into your MR account first. They have removed the lifetime points from the previous menu, but you can still get there.

Go to this page:

https://www.marriott.com/rewards/rewards-program.mi

Click on the blue word NIGHTS. There you go!


----------



## Pamplemousse

Steve Fatula said:


> Log into your MR account first. They have removed the lifetime points from the previous menu, but you can still get there.
> 
> Go to this page:
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/rewards/rewards-program.mi
> 
> Click on the blue word NIGHTS. There you go!



Thank you that did it!


----------



## Dean

hangloose said:


> Wondering about 'authorized user'.   My wife is the primary on our current MR Chase Visa, with me as a secondary authorized user.  She got an email for only the 10k MR pts bonus to upgrade, which is disappointing.  If I apply, will they allow me to get the 100k bonus even though I am a secondary authorized user on her card?   Note: Her card is actually linked to my MR number  .


First let me say that there are many that know much more about the CC game than I do.  As I understand it, if she is the owner and you are just an authorized used (rather than a cosigner), you run the risk of having that link broken at some point and it's possible they could take back the points or cancel the account completely as I understand the agreement.  Not likely though, if they realize they have them linked incorrectly, they will likely just unlink them and she'd have to get a new MR account and #.  As for the bonus of 100K, others can likely speak to this better than I.  If you don't fall outside the 5/24 rule (5 new cards in 24 months) it really shouldn't matter and you should qualify.  That was the issue with the "authorized user" issue.  

With the linked reward accounts for MR, SPG, etc; you likely need to work on this anyway.  You can only have one reward # on your MVC account at a time but you can change it if you want even back and forth.  The do the upgrade of status once a year, usually Jan/Feb but that could change with the other changes.  I'd likely get the new card if your thinking about it anyway, put your number on it and get her # on the other card.  The names also have to match the names on the Airlines account if you plan to use packages or miles, which was an issue for us as we both go by our middle name.


----------



## GetawaysRus

hangloose said:


> Wondering about 'authorized user'.   My wife is the primary on our current MR Chase Visa, with me as a secondary authorized user.  She got an email for only the 10k MR pts bonus to upgrade, which is disappointing.  If I apply, will they allow me to get the 100k bonus even though I am a secondary authorized user on her card?   Note: Her card is actually linked to my MR number  .



In my opinion, yes.  I think Chase will look at your credit history if you apply for a new credit account.  If you have been approved for fewer than 5 new credit card accounts in the past 24 months (accounts where you are an authorized user do count), and of course if you have good credit and sufficient income to support your application, you would have a good chance of approval.  Don't be discouraged if you get an "application pending" message if you apply online - that's a pretty standard message.

If you have more than 5 new credit cards in the past 24 months, I doubt that you would be approved.  In that situation, if you really want a MR Chase credit card, you'd have to sit back and wait until some of those older approvals are more than 24 months ago.

I don't see a good reason to use your MR number on your wife's Marriott credit card (unless you are earning an enormous number of MR points each year from the card).  In the past, it was easy to transfer up to 50K Marriott points between spouses each year.  I don't recall seeing information about spouse to spouse points transfer under the new Marriott program that will go into effect on August 1, but I would guess that it will likely continue.


----------



## bobpark56

VacationForever said:


> Because the charge will show up as a Marriott charge.  Marriott charges net 5X on the old card and 6x on the new card.


But Marriott Vacation Club is no longer Marriott. What published assurance have you seen that tells us what you say will continue to be true...for either card? I have not been able to find any. Again, pointer please.


----------



## VacationForever

bobpark56 said:


> But Marriott Vacation Club is no longer Marriott. What published assurance have you seen that tells us what you say will continue to be true...for either card? I have not been able to find any. Again, pointer please.


MVCI separated from Marriott hotels for several years already.  MVCI pays license fees to Marriott hotel business. Nothing changes.


----------



## jpa2825

Got a snail mail card offering 10k points for upgrading to new card. I am chasing nights until 12.31.18 to get to 750 so I won't considering upgrading until I am clearly going to make the 750 nights.


----------



## bobpark56

VacationForever said:


> MVCI separated from Marriott hotels for several years already.  MVCI pays license fees to Marriott hotel business. Nothing changes.


Is this opinion? Or do you speak with authority? (Where can we find this writing? I have not been able to find a definition for what a "participating" Marriott Hotel is.)


----------



## VacationForever

bobpark56 said:


> Is this opinion? Or do you speak with authority? (Where can we find this writing? I have not been able to find a definition for what a "participating" Marriott Hotel is.)


Because nothing is mentioned one way or the other, nothing should change.


----------



## dsmrp

How long is it taking for those who applied or upgraded to new card to get physical card in mail? DH applied 9 business days ago for Premiere plus and no card yet.

Called Chase and rep said our cards were  just mailed out,  and delay was because they had run out of plastic  & metal card stock due to high card demand. Huh? This is the same reason given last year for the Chase Sapphire Reserve cards. Didn't they learn? Or just a pat answer? We already have an automatic $95 charge on our account for card annual fee.


----------



## kds4

kds4 said:


> We are in the same situation and looking to get the new card with DW as the primary and not as an authorized user on our current 'old' card. To be safe, we are going to drop her as an authorized user, wait 30 days, then have her apply for the 'new' card.



We just removed DW as an authorized user on our 'old' Marriott CC account. I specifically asked the CSR whether we should allow a 30 day 'cooling-off' period before DW applies for the 'new' Marriott card for herself. The CSR told me we should do that because the software that processes the applications will not differentiate between her being an authorized user versus the primary account holder on our 'old' account. If she applies before the 30 days pass, there is a risk of being denied the 100k signing bonus based on her having been on our 'old' account (even as an authorized user). YMMV.


----------



## JanT

kds4 said:


> We just removed DW as an authorized user on our 'old' Marriott CC account. I specifically asked the CSR whether we should allow a 30 day 'cooling-off' period before DW applies for the 'new' Marriott card for herself. The CSR told me we should do that because the software that processes the applications will not differentiate between her being an authorized user versus the primary account holder on our 'old' account. If she applies before the 30 days pass, there is a risk of being denied the 100k signing bonus based on her having been on our 'old' account (even as an authorized user). YMMV.



My husband is an authorized user on my current Marriott CC account.  He also had his own card that I cancelled last week with the intent to apply for the new card.  I did not take him off my account as an authorized user.  Today, he applied for the new card and was approved instantly.  No issues at all.  So, not sure if your wife being an authorized user on the old account would have mattered even though the CSR said you should wait.  

Also, this offer expires July 5th so not sure how long I would wait since the 100,000 point bonus could disappear after that.


----------



## kds4

JanT said:


> My husband is an authorized user on my current Marriott CC account.  He also had his own card that I cancelled last week with the intent to apply for the new card.  I did not take him off my account as an authorized user.  Today, he applied for the new card and was approved instantly.  No issues at all.  So, not sure if your wife being an authorized user on the old account would have mattered even though the CSR said you should wait.
> 
> Also, this offer expires July 5th so not sure how long I would wait since the 100,000 point bonus could disappear after that.



I did ask about an expiration for the current promotion. She said they had not been given a hard end date and would get at least 30 days notice when a hard deadline will be. I will check back at the end of the month to ensure that is still true. If I get a different answer, DW can go ahead and apply. We're not in any rush, other than to ensure we don't miss the 100k bonus for her MR account.


----------



## JanT

kds4, I'm glad you checked on the expiration for the current promotion.  I noted the July 5th expiration date because that is what was in print in the advertisement that came up on the Marriott website.  It's gone from there now so maybe they are extending it past then.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I am thinking of waiting to get that card until our Marriott fees are due.  It's good that Chase will know an end date to the offer.  

I still don't know how I can use those points to my advantage.  I don't stay in hotels, except occasionally on the coast, generally on our way to/from Maui or Kauai.


----------



## Jeffrey

How long does it take for the MR points to post ?  I have received the new card and verified it, but have not yet used it.  Was there any required spend after upgrading ? I honestly do not remember.


----------



## jeff76543

If you upgraded, one purchase with the new card.


----------



## dioxide45

Jeffrey said:


> How long does it take for the MR points to post ?  I have received the new card and verified it, but have not yet used it.  Was there any required spend after upgrading ? I honestly do not remember.


They may also not post until a full statement run. DW should be getting her card in the mail in the next few days. Though the number doesn't change and we have been using the existing plastic. I suspect we have already met the required transaction in order to qualify for the bonus.


----------



## hangloose

Jeffrey said:


> How long does it take for the MR points to post ?  I have received the new card and verified it, but have not yet used it.  Was there any required spend after upgrading ? I honestly do not remember.



Online on their website, it says $5k in purchase in first 3 months to receive the 100k MR Pts.  Perhaps that's not required for the 10k MR Pts incentive for upgrades from the prior card?


----------



## dioxide45

hangloose said:


> Online on their website, it says $5k in purchase in first 3 months to receive the 100k MR Pts.  Perhaps that's not required for the 10k MR Pts incentive for upgrades from the prior card?


The requirement varies depending on what you did. If you applied for a new card, the new card requires $5K in purchases. If you upgraded the card, it only requires a single purchase. @Jeffrey mentioned "upgrading", so that is the info I provided, but he could have meant getting a new card also.


----------



## jeff76543

I also understood @Jeffrey as having upgraded rather than cancelling his old card, waiting 30 days and then applying for a new card.


----------



## chunkygal

I haven't made up my mind  if there are enough benefits, I guess I should read it again. Is the anniversary certificate an upgrade?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

chunkygal said:


> I haven't made up my mind  if there are enough benefits, I guess I should read it again. Is the anniversary certificate an upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, the anniversary certificate will be good for a property up to 35,000 points vs only 25,000 points if you stick with the current version of the card.


----------



## GetawaysRus

I was able to get a new credit card account (Premier Plus) approved.  Here are the steps I followed:

1. Chase has what is called a "5/24 rule."  This means that for most of their credit cards, they will not approve a new account if you have had more than 5 personal credit card approvals within the past 24 months.  I verified (from my records) that I was under 5/24.
2. Cancel my old Marriott Premier card.  However, before closing the account, I asked the phone rep to move the existing credit line on the Premier card to another of my Chase cards.
3. I then waited a few weeks and checked my Experian credit report (using the Experian website).  I saw that the old account was no longer listed as an active account at Experian.  (It still shows up as a closed account if I log into my Chase account, however.)  I waited about 3 1/2 weeks, but I realize now that I could have checked Experian sooner.  I now believe that this is the key - the old account must no longer show as active.  A 30 or 60 day wait is not crucial so long as the old account is no longer active on your credit report.
4. I had my wife refer me for the Premier Plus (which should be 20K points for her) and then I put in my app.  I already had a large amount of credit with Chase so, as I expected, the application went pending.  I got the "we'll let you know within 30 days" message.
5. I called the Chase reconsideration line 1-888-270-2127.  Bank reconsideration numbers are available here:  _https://www.doctorofcredit.com/credit-cards/credit-card-reconsideration-line-telephone-numbers/_.  The rep told me that I could not be approved for additional credit (that is, I am already at the maximum overall credit line that Chase will allow for my income level), but it would be possible to gain approval by moving some of the credit line from one of my other Chase credit cards.  After moving some credit over to make room for a new Premier Plus card, I was quickly approved.

Now the next decision will be what to do about my wife's old Marriott Premier card (upgrade or cancel and reapply)....


----------



## thinze3

dsmrp said:


> How long is it taking for those who applied or upgraded to new card to get physical card in mail? DH applied 9 business days ago for Premiere plus and no card yet.
> 
> Called Chase and rep said our cards were  just mailed out,  and delay was because they had run out of plastic  & metal card stock due to high card demand. Huh? This is the same reason given last year for the Chase Sapphire Reserve cards. Didn't they learn? Or just a pat answer? We already have an automatic $95 charge on our account for card annual fee.




It took me about 2-1/2 to 3 weeks. I was told that the delay was from waiting on Marriott to confirm the account information.


----------



## NboroGirl

I just signed up for the new card. I only want the 100,000 points.  I've never had a Marriott card so I'm sure I'll be approved, and I have some very large purchases coming up soon so I believe I'll be able to spend $5000 in 3 mos.  

I want to cancel the card after one year.  Should I cancel just BEFORE my year is up?  I don't want to get charged another $95 fee for the card - just for the first year.  I don't care about the free night, so if I miss out on that, it's fine.  I just want to make sure I avoid a second $95 annual fee.  I've never had to pay for a credit card before so I'm not sure when next year's annual fee gets charged.


----------



## VacationForever

GetawaysRus said:


> I was able to get a new credit card account (Premier Plus) approved.  Here are the steps I followed:
> 
> 1. Chase has what is called a "5/24 rule."  This means that for most of their credit cards, they will not approve a new account if you have had more than 5 personal credit card approvals within the past 24 months.  I verified (from my records) that I was under 5/24.
> 2. Cancel my old Marriott Premier card.  However, before closing the account, I asked the phone rep to move the existing credit line on the Premier card to another of my Chase cards.
> 3. I then waited a few weeks and checked my Experian credit report (using the Experian website).  I saw that the old account was no longer listed as an active account at Experian.  (It still shows up as a closed account if I log into my Chase account, however.)  I waited about 3 1/2 weeks, but I realize now that I could have checked Experian sooner.  I now believe that this is the key - the old account must no longer show as active.  A 30 or 60 day wait is not crucial so long as the old account is no longer active on your credit report.
> 4. I had my wife refer me for the Premier Plus (which should be 20K points for her) and then I put in my app.  I already had a large amount of credit with Chase so, as I expected, the application went pending.  I got the "we'll let you know within 30 days" message.
> 5. I called the Chase reconsideration line 1-888-270-2127.  Bank reconsideration numbers are available here:  _https://www.doctorofcredit.com/credit-cards/credit-card-reconsideration-line-telephone-numbers/_.  The rep told me that I could not be approved for additional credit (that is, I am already at the maximum overall credit line that Chase will allow for my income level), but it would be possible to gain approval by moving some of the credit line from one of my other Chase credit cards.  After moving some credit over to make room for a new Premier Plus card, I was quickly approved.
> 
> Now the next decision will be what to do about my wife's old Marriott Premier card (upgrade or cancel and reapply)....


The question is whether you will get the 100K Reward points bonus since you cancelled your old to get the new.


----------



## NJDave

GetawaysRus said:


> 1. Chase has what is called a "5/24 rule."  This means that for most of their credit cards, they will not approve a new account if you have had more than 5 personal credit card approvals within the past 24 months.  I verified (from my records) that I was under 5/24.



I thought the rule was the application would be denied if you opened 5 or more cards (versus more than 5 cards).  Thus, you can only have 4 cards opened in the last 24 months.


----------



## mdurette

VacationForever said:


> The question is whether you will get the 100K Reward points bonus since you cancelled your old to get the new.



Exactly.


----------



## thinze3

I cancelled my old Marriott Chase card, waited 30 days, and then got the new one. All on the advice of a Chase Sapphire Reserve rep. Once the card was issued, I called them to confirm that I qualified for the 100K points.

The remainder of my $5000 spending should post any day. I will call when it posts to confirm again that the 100k will be issued.


----------



## GetawaysRus

VacationForever said:


> The question is whether you will get the 100K Reward points bonus since you cancelled your old to get the new.



I'll take the risk.  My other choice was to upgrade, but my upgrade offer was zero points.  Zip.  Nada.  Bupkis.

I should be eligible.  I got my (now canceled) Marriott Premier card (and a sign-up points bonus) more than 2 years ago.  Chase's usual rule is that you are eligible for a credit card sign-up bonus if you did not receive one within the past 24 months.

AmEx has a "you can only get a sign-up bonus on this product once in your lifetime" rule on many of their products.  Not so for Chase.


----------



## GetawaysRus

NJDave said:


> I thought the rule was the application would be denied if you opened 5 or more cards (versus more than 5 cards).  Thus, you can only have 4 cards opened in the last 24 months.



Yes, you're correct.  Sometimes I type faster than I think.  Mea culpa.


----------



## GetawaysRus

NboroGirl said:


> I just signed up for a new card....
> 
> I want to cancel the card after one year.  Should I cancel just BEFORE my year is up?  I don't want to get charged another $95 fee for the card - just for the first year.  I don't care about the free night, so if I miss out on that, it's fine.  I just want to make sure I avoid a second $95 annual fee.  I've never had to pay for a credit card before so I'm not sure when next year's annual fee gets charged.



I usually wait until I get the statement with the annual fee (which is at the one year mark, not before).  I then call promptly if I intend to cancel.  Sometimes you may get a retention offer that is good enough that you might decide to retain the account.  If there is no offer, or no tempting offer, you will still be OK.  Chase allows a grace period (I think it is about 30 days after the annual fee posts) during which you can cancel and be credited for the annual fee.

I do care about the annual "free" night.  Where can you find a decent hotel that charges less than $95 per night?  I have always gotten more value from my "free" night than the cost of the annual fee.  But I admit that I just don't know yet how valuable the free night on the Premier Plus card will be.  We will learn more after Aug 1 as the full details of the new Marriott program are released.


----------



## pwrshift

Chase left Canada affecting Marriott (and Amazon).  I have had a SPG Amex card for some time and when Chase pulled out of Canada, Marriott merged with SPG Amex.  New 'joint' SPG and MR cardmembers got sign up points but former SPG members were disallowed the bonus even if you cancelled and signed up in the future.

Big mistake for Marriott to go Amex in Canada...few grocery stores, retailers, parking lots, taxi, etc. accept Amex in Canada there's no free night for the high annual fee, plus they add 3% exchange fee to the exchange difference if you buy American (MR Chase Canada didn't).  Amex Canada is hurting big time since Cosco dropped them too.

Brian


----------



## TravelTime

We have seven credit cards, some are personal and several are business. With these 7 credit cards, we have a $400K - $500K credit line and our credit rating is still about 825-850 depending on the day. We pay off our balances every month and never carry a balance. We have 3 of the old Marriott Rewards Cards (1 personal and 2 business), a United Airline business CC, an Alaska Airline personal CC, and an American Airlines CC (1 business and 1 personal). My DH says we have too many credit cards and he thinks it hurts our credit rating to keep opening new cards for points. Yet, I only see a temporary credit rating decline and then our credit rating goes back up again. I have not been too interested in the Chase Sapphire Reserve card but The Points Guy continuously says it is the best. What are Tuggers recommendations regarding how many CCs to have and which are the best?


----------



## TXTortoise

On either my Chase or AMEX account I was able to click on a link to my credit score. That  also presented me with a tool that let me play with adding new cards or loans, changing credit lines, cancelling oldest card, etc., to see the impact on my score. 

My score is in the same range as yours and I think the worse impact was maybe 30 points at most.  Utilization seemed to be the key factor, the lower the better. With a long credit history even cancelling my oldest card didn’t severely impact score.


----------



## Dean

TXTortoise said:


> On either my Chase or AMEX account I was able to click on a link to my credit score. That  also presented me with a tool that let me play with adding new cards or loans, changing credit lines, cancelling oldest card, etc., to see the impact on my score.
> 
> My score is in the same range as yours and I think the worse impact was maybe 30 points at most.  Utilization seemed to be the key factor, the lower the better. With a long credit history even cancelling my oldest card didn’t severely impact score.


The largest impact we had on our credit score was when we paid our MF for Marriott due to the higher than normal charges.  I think it was about 50 pts lower which makes sense since usage is one of the 3 high impact areas.


----------



## GetawaysRus

TravelTime said:


> We have seven credit cards, some are personal and several are business. With these 7 credit cards, we have a $400K - $500K credit line and our credit rating is still about 825-850 depending on the day. We pay off our balances every month and never carry a balance. We have 3 of the old Marriott Rewards Cards (1 personal and 2 business), a United Airline business CC, an Alaska Airline personal CC, and an American Airlines CC (1 business and 1 personal). My DH says we have too many credit cards and he thinks it hurts our credit rating to keep opening new cards for points. Yet, I only see a temporary credit rating decline and then our credit rating goes back up again. I have not been too interested in the Chase Sapphire Reserve card but The Points Guy continuously says it is the best. What are Tuggers recommendations regarding how many CCs to have and which are the best?



Those are 2 enormous questions and somewhat off topic for this thread.  Here's a quick answer:

1. You are correct.  Getting more credit cards approved usually leads to an increase in your total available credit line.  If you do not change the total amount you charge per month, your % credit utilization will fall and as a result your credit score will rise.  There will be an initial dip of a few points when a new account is approved, but within a few months your credit score will recover.  Your husband is thinking too logically - it's a bizarre system.  I also doubt that the business credit cards show up on your personal credit report.  (You can easily obtain a free credit report and verify that.)
2. The "best" credit cards for you simply depend on your needs and how you plan to redeem your credit card awards.  If you are satisfied with what you are doing, fine.  Yes, my wife has a Chase Sapphire Reserve and we make heavy use of it for a large number of reasons.


----------



## Dean

TravelTime said:


> We have seven credit cards, some are personal and several are business. With these 7 credit cards, we have a $400K - $500K credit line and our credit rating is still about 825-850 depending on the day. We pay off our balances every month and never carry a balance. We have 3 of the old Marriott Rewards Cards (1 personal and 2 business), a United Airline business CC, an Alaska Airline personal CC, and an American Airlines CC (1 business and 1 personal). My DH says we have too many credit cards and he thinks it hurts our credit rating to keep opening new cards for points. Yet, I only see a temporary credit rating decline and then our credit rating goes back up again. I have not been too interested in the Chase Sapphire Reserve card but The Points Guy continuously says it is the best. What are Tuggers recommendations regarding how many CCs to have and which are the best?


I don't think it hurts your credit rating but it could affect your interest rate and other loans.  If you do carry a balance they can often just jack up to the max interest based not their perception of your risk.  Opening new cards and other debt increases can trigger this.  It can also lead to loan calls and increased rates on insurance and the like.  

While FICO keeps how they arrive at the score secret, Credit Karma says that the % of debt you use compared to what you have, payment history and any neg marks (bankruptcy and the like) are major impact areas.  Moderate impact would be how old the credit history is and low impact would include the total number of accounts and hard inquiries.  So new cards would hurt the credit age and hard inquiries.  We swapped out a Marriott Rewards Chase card to my wife along with changing our MVC rewards # to get the status upgrade since I am lifetime Platinum, it dipped a little I'm thinking it was 20-30 points, it dropped more when we paid the fees the turn of the year.


----------



## barryaz1

Not for me, the new card. My current one is the only card I keep a balance on. A very low rate that was supposed to be guaranteed forever, but they now will apply a higher rate for new purchases. I'm keeping for the annual Certificate. If that goes away or it's value reduced I'll downgrade to a standard card for that balance, since it's the law that I can't lose the rate unless I miss paying.


----------



## TravelTime

Dean said:


> I don't think it hurts your credit rating but it could affect your interest rate and other loans.  If you do carry a balance they can often just jack up to the max interest based not their perception of your risk.  Opening new cards and other debt increases can trigger this.  It can also lead to loan calls and increased rates on insurance and the like.
> 
> While FICO keeps how they arrive at the score secret, Credit Karma says that the % of debt you use compared to what you have, payment history and any neg marks (bankruptcy and the like) are major impact areas.  Moderate impact would be how old the credit history is and low impact would include the total number of accounts and hard inquiries.  So new cards would hurt the credit age and hard inquiries.  We swapped out a Marriott Rewards Chase card to my wife along with changing our MVC rewards # to get the status upgrade since I am lifetime Platinum, it dipped a little I'm thinking it was 20-30 points, it dropped more when we paid the fees the turn of the year.



We do not have any loans or debt. When I first took out the new MR credit cards, my credit rating dipped below 800. Now it is back up to 825-850. However Chase will not give me new CCs due to the 5/24 rule. That's okay bc we have more CCs than we can use.


----------



## thinze3

Well, it looks like this new card that gives you 35k points toward a room will no longer get you a Cat 5 room starting in 2019.
It's going to take 40k points according to this chart I just received via email.


----------



## Steve Fatula

thinze3 said:


> Well, it looks like this new card that gives you 35k points toward a room will no longer get you a Cat 5 room starting in 2019.
> It's going to take 40k points according to this chart I just received via email.



Correct, 40,000 for peak season, 35,000 for standard, 30,000 for off-peak. For any specific hotel that is currently cat5, could be cheaper or more depending on the new mapping.


----------



## jpa2825

thinze3 said:


> Well, it looks like this new card that gives you 35k points toward a room will no longer get you a Cat 5 room starting in 2019.
> It's going to take 40k points according to this chart I just received via email.



But remember, the properties are being recategorized on AUG 1 as well. So the current Cat 5 hotel might become a Cat 4 hotel in the new scheme (which would make it 20/25/30k and basically in line with the prior value).


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> Well, it looks like this new card that gives you 35k points toward a room will no longer get you a Cat 5 room starting in 2019.
> It's going to take 40k points according to this chart I just received via email.


They want you to upgrade to the new card that will guaranty a cat 5 night.


----------



## thinze3

dioxide45 said:


> They want you to upgrade to the new card that will guaranty a cat 5 night.


What new card? I just got one last month. It gives you 35000 points for what it says is a CAT5 room. The new requirement for CAT5 rooms will be 40000 points at the beginning of next year.


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> What new card? I just got one last month. It gives you 35000 points for what it says is a CAT5 room. The new requirement for CAT5 rooms will be 40000 points at the beginning of next year.


Actually a cat 5 is 35,000 points for Standard time.


----------



## Steve Fatula

thinze3 said:


> What new card? I just got one last month. It gives you 35000 points for what it says is a CAT5 room. The new requirement for CAT5 rooms will be 40000 points at the beginning of next year.



Note the title of this discussion - *New* Chase.... It sounds as if you have the newest card. Look at the first post, and the ones after it. That's the new card. It's now a month or so old, but it's still relatively new. Since you get 35,000 points towards a hotel, it is not a cat5, nor does it promise to be a cat5, it says capped. That's the Premier Plus Card.

https://www.marriott.com/rewards/earn-points/credit-card-rewards.mi

The previous Marriott Rewards Card gave you a free cat5, you do not have that card.


----------



## dsmrp

A couple of days ago I toyed with the idea of applying for the card myself (DH got one earlier) and having DH refer me for the 20K pt referral bonus.  I went in on his account, and found he/we could refer people for bonus.
Today, I try it again and got this message about the ending of the referral bonus:

*Thank you for visiting Chase. *
_The Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Credit Card_ _Refer-A-Friend promotion has concluded.
_
So maybe the 100K bonus offer will be ending soon too?
I decided against applying for the card anyway even tho' the bonus is still offered.

Addendum:  The Points Guy has an update about the bonus offer ending on July 12.


----------



## thinze3

Steve Fatula said:


> Note the title of this discussion - *New* Chase.... It sounds as if you have the newest card. Look at the first post, and the ones after it. That's the new card. It's now a month or so old, but it's still relatively new. Since you get 35,000 points towards a hotel, it is not a cat5, nor does it promise to be a cat5, it says capped. That's the Premier Plus Card.
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/rewards/earn-points/credit-card-rewards.mi
> 
> The previous Marriott Rewards Card gave you a free cat5, you do not have that card.




You are correct. I guess it was implied that like the previous card you would get enough points to reserve a CAT 5 room with this new card. I was not thinking for enough in advance (in this case only 7 months) to realize that by changing to points vs a CAT 5 certificate, Marriott could simply change the points value of a CAT 5 room to 40k points, making this annual free night worth a little bit less.

Again here are the new points requirements for rooms starting in 2019.

https://members.marriott.com/redeem/


----------



## thinze3

dioxide45 said:


> Actually a cat 5 is 35,000 points for Standard time.




Dioxide your chart is outdated come 2019 as per the email sent by Marriott 2 days ago. 
New chart :  https://members.marriott.com/redeem/


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> Dioxide your chart is outdated come 2019 as per the email sent by Marriott 2 days ago.
> New chart : https://members.marriott.com/redeem/


The numbers look the same, the columns are just in a different order.


----------



## thinze3

Awe. I may have been interpreting it incorrectly. I read it as only 2 choices in 2019, peak or off-peak, with no standard. If standard remains then I stand corrected and feel much better about it.


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> Awe. I may have been interpreting it incorrectly. I read it as only 2 choices in 2019, peak or off-peak, with no standard. If standard remains then I stand corrected and feel much better about it.


Makes sense, I wondered the same at one point that perhaps they would only have Peak and Off Peak come 2019 That isn't my understanding, though I could be wrong.


----------



## kds4

Just an update to an earlier post. We removed DW a couple of weeks ago as an authorized user on our 'old' Marriott Rewards credit card in anticipation of her applying for her own card. Our plan was to allow a 30 day cooling off period before she applies (per advice received from a Chase CSR we spoke to by phone when we dropped her from our current 'old' card). Also, DW received a mailer from Marriott Rewards (based on her MR account) soliciting her to apply for the 'new' Marriott Rewards CC for the 100k MRP sign-up bonus. However, the mailer had a deadline - "Apply by July 1, 2018" using a web address shown on the mailer. It hasn't been 30 days yet, but we were concerned about the "Apply by July 1, 2018" deadline on the mailer. So, we called Chase again regarding this offer expiration date.

Chase again confirmed that they have not been given any deadline/expiration date for the 100k MRP sign-up bonus. She did say that if you want to sign-up for the new card, you should do it through www.chase.com. Find the Marriott card (in the list of 26 cards you can apply for at Chase), and use the link shown there. She said that it is possible that the address shown on the mailer from Marriott will expire today and that any applications submitted through that link may not get the 100k MRP bonus. She wasn't sure. 

She did state that as long as you apply through www.chase.com, there is no deadline/expiration date (yet) and Chase should have 30 days prior notice whenever Marriott does notify them of a date to no longer offer a 100k MRP sign-up bonus.


----------



## IuLiKa

I upgraded my card for 20k points. The referal bonus is no longer available but it might come back. Have not decided if I should get a card for my husband. 

Also I was told by the chase rep that the certificate ia given at the end of the first yr. Seems strange to me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

Now that I got my final 1 night needed to get me to lifetime gold -> lifetime platinum at year end, on June 30th, I decided to refer my husband for a new 100K bonus card so that we can concentrate our spending on his card.  I clicked on the referral link and received the same message that the promo was over.  Oh well.  He applied and was approved.  I also had previously received the upgrade now and get a 20K bonus but that link to the promo is also no longer valid.  When the final night gets credited around July 10th, I will go ahead and terminate my card and wait for 3 months or when we have put 5K on my husband's card, and see if the 100K promo is still available and I will apply then.   If not, I will sit out.  I have the Amex SPG so I really do not need another Marriott Visa that does essentially the same thing.


----------



## mdurette

Question.    The new 35,000 points.   Do you have to use for one night up to that point amount or could you get more than one night.   Say 1 20,000 night and one 15,000 night.


----------



## GetawaysRus

In the past, Chase e-certificates have always been for one night and could not be split into 2 nights at lower category hotels.


----------



## Steve Fatula

dsmrp said:


> A couple of days ago I toyed with the idea of applying for the card myself (DH got one earlier) and having DH refer me for the 20K pt referral bonus.  I went in on his account, and found he/we could refer people for bonus.
> Today, I try it again and got this message about the ending of the referral bonus:
> 
> *Thank you for visiting Chase. *
> _The Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Credit Card_ _Refer-A-Friend promotion has concluded.
> _



Guess I waited too long. But, the way I understand it, I can still refer DW for a Rewards account, right? So, I get 2,000 MR bonus points per stay, and, she gets 2,000 MR bonus points per stay. I can't see any limitations to refer a friend for MR, is there for a spouse?

Would a timeshare stay count as a stay for this bonus, anyone know?

Additionally, even though she is an authorized user of "my" old MR Visa, she could apply for the premier plus card and qualify for that bonus?


----------



## thinze3

mdurette said:


> Question.    The new 35,000 points.   Do you have to use for one night up to that point amount or could you get more than one night.   Say 1 20,000 night and one 15,000 night.



It's a (one) free night.


*Free Night Award every anniversary*
_As a Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Cardmember, you'll enjoy a Free Night Award every year after your account anniversary, valid for a one night hotel stay at a property with a redemption level up to 35,000 points.*Same page link to Offer Details

Free Night Awards start at 7,500 points.*_


----------



## NboroGirl

thinze3 said:


> It's a (one) free night.
> 
> 
> *Free Night Award every anniversary*
> _As a Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Cardmember, you'll enjoy a Free Night Award every year after your account anniversary, valid for a one night hotel stay at a property with a redemption level up to 35,000 points.*Same page link to Offer Details
> 
> Free Night Awards start at 7,500 points.*_



Do you HAVE to use it at a hotel that costs 35000 points per night?  Or can you use it at a higher category hotel and pay the difference (either in points or cash)?


----------



## VacationForever

NboroGirl said:


> Do you HAVE to use it at a hotel that costs 35000 points per night?  Or can you use it at a higher category hotel and pay the difference (either in points or cash)?


You can stay at a hotel UP TO 35000 per night, no more than that since you cannot pay the difference.


----------



## dneveu

If you have a cat 1-5 certificate from the old card  what value will it translate into after August?  

After August can it book a cat 5 hotel that will cost 35k points (ie “standard” tier amount in effect till they announce peak & off peak?)

Or will the value be something less than 35k points?

Thank you


----------



## VacationForever

dneveu said:


> If you have a cat 1-5 certificate from the old card  what value will it translate into after August?
> 
> After August can it book a cat 5 hotel that will cost 35k points (ie “standard” tier amount in effect till they announce peak & off peak?)
> 
> Or will the value be something less than 35k points?
> 
> Thank you


After August, the old certificate can be redeemed at a hotel that requires 25K points.  The old Chase card continues to provide a free 25K night each year.  At some point, I expect that card to become obsolete.


----------



## mdurette

I cancelled my Chase Marriott card about a month ago - I had my husband remove my name as an authorized user from his last week.     I'm waiting until the deadline to apply for the new one, just in case.

Email I received from Chase on 6/30 …..



Spend $5,000 in the first 3 months from account opening* with the Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Credit Card to earn bonus points.



$95 annual fee†      ***Offer Det 


Appears July 12th is the last day for the offer.....


----------



## NboroGirl

Question:  For those of you who applied for and received this credit card, did the accompanying documentation say anything about receiving 100,000 MRPs after charging $5000 in the first 3 months?  I just got my new credit card yesterday and it doesn't mention it at all.  I was wondering about the June 27 deadline to apply, because when I first applied on June 19, I was rejected due to a technicality.  I received the rejection letter on June 25.  I called Chase on the 26th and asked them to resubmit my application.  I received the new card yesterday (July 5th), but nothing in the letter or docs mentions the 100,000 point promo.  I'll be real ticked off if during all of this, the deadline passed before my application actually got resubmitted.


----------



## thinze3

NboroGirl said:


> Question:  For those of you who applied for and received this credit card, did the accompanying documentation say anything about receiving 100,000 MRPs after charging $5000 in the first 3 months?  I just got my new credit card yesterday and it doesn't mention it at all.  I was wondering about the June 27 deadline to apply, because when I first applied on June 19, I was rejected due to a technicality.  I received the rejection letter on June 25.  I called Chase on the 26th and asked them to resubmit my application.  I received the new card yesterday (July 5th), but nothing in the letter or docs mentions the 100,000 point promo.  I'll be real ticked off if during all of this, the deadline passed before my application actually got resubmitted.



My card paperwork did not mention anything about the 100,000 points either. I called Chase to inquire about this. I was told that it was indeed stated on my account and that I do qualify for it. We shall see.


----------



## TravlinDuo

We're still discussing the pros/cons on upgrading to the new card.  If we're correctly reading the benefits for the new card.... and having read this entire thread, I'm not seeing anyone mention the loss of trip cancellation insurance with the new card - and this is our primary reason right now for not moving forward with the upgrade.  We're reading that the new card includes baggage delay insurance, lost luggage reimbursement, and trip delay reimbursement.  Was loss of trip cancellation insurance considered by anyone in making the decision to switch to the new card?... or have we missed reading somewhere in the terms/benefits that trip cancellation insurance IS included with the new card?  When husband called Chase rep, they confirmed trip cancellation insurance was not a benefit with the new card.


----------



## mdurette

DH received an email this week about his card.  He has not upgraded to the new one:

Your Marriott Rewards® Premier Credit Card benefits are changing.
Your account ending in XXXX

Dear  XXXX
Thank you for your loyalty as a Cardmember. We're letting you know that your Marriott Rewards Premier Credit Card will have updated benefits.

Your card will have updated benefits
• Beginning August 1, 2018, the Free Night Award you receive every year after account anniversary, will be valid for a one-night hotel stay at a property with a redemption level up to 25,000 points. This replaces the category 1-5 certificate you previously earned each account anniversary.1
• Coming in 2019, you will receive 15 Elite Night Credits each calendar year instead of the 15 Elite Night Credits you received every year after your account anniversary.2

Also, beginning January 1, 2019, if you have more than one Marriott Rewards, Starwood Preferred Guest, or Ritz-Carlton Rewards credit card, you will only receive a total of one 15 Elite Night Credits benefit per calendar year, which will be credited to one of your Marriott Loyalty Program accounts.2
Please visit chase.com/marriott for the updated terms and conditions.

We hope you enjoy all the updated benefits of your Marriott Rewards Premier Credit Card. If you have questions, please call us anytime at the number on the back of your Card.


----------



## dioxide45

TravlinDuo said:


> We're still discussing the pros/cons on upgrading to the new card.  If we're correctly reading the benefits for the new card.... and having read this entire thread, I'm not seeing anyone mention the loss of trip cancellation insurance with the new card - and this is our primary reason right now for not moving forward with the upgrade.  We're reading that the new card includes baggage delay insurance, lost luggage reimbursement, and trip delay reimbursement.  Was loss of trip cancellation insurance considered by anyone in making the decision to switch to the new card?... or have we missed reading somewhere in the terms/benefits that trip cancellation insurance IS included with the new card?  When husband called Chase rep, they confirmed trip cancellation insurance was not a benefit with the new card.


The loss of trip insurance was not a consideration for us. We usually buy travel insurance for out of country trips. We have never utilized or relied on the trip insurance provided by any of our cards. The new card does still provide secondary car rental CDW, but we use our United Mileage Plus Explorer card for all domestic car rentals since it offers primary CDW. For out of the country we used to use the old Marriott Rewards credit card since it offered two points per dollar on car rentals. That doesn't change with the new card but of course every regular spend now gets two points per dollar.


----------



## nanceetom

Applied for the new Premier Visa card and did the 5,000 requirement as we needed airline tickets for our family to get the 100,000 Marriott Reward Points from the incentive. I called the bank they said they sent it to the Marriott on June 29, marriott says there is a 6=8 week wait before they will post it to my account.  Then another Marriott rep said, I should have received it after a 7 day waiting period.  With all the hoopla in using points for packages before the August 1 deadline and all the inconsistencies, I've received from phone calls, could anyone let me know how long they had to wait, after completing the Money spent requirement, to get the points into their account.


----------



## gravitar

I started using the card on June 1st. Met the spend on June 30th. 100k points posted to my Marriott account July 8th

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

nanceetom said:


> Applied for the new Premier Visa card and did the 5,000 requirement as we needed airline tickets for our family to get the 100,000 Marriott Reward Points from the incentive. I called the bank they said they sent it to the Marriott on June 29, marriott says there is a 6=8 week wait before they will post it to my account.  Then another Marriott rep said, I should have received it after a 7 day waiting period.  With all the hoopla in using points for packages before the August 1 deadline and all the inconsistencies, I've received from phone calls, could anyone let me know how long they had to wait, after completing the Money spent requirement, to get the points into their account.


Have you had a statement run on the card yet? My wife upgraded hers and the bonus points didn't post until the first statement run after the spend requirement was met.


----------



## TXTortoise

That's when mine posted.


----------



## stive1

Sorry if this has been discussed....I’ve tried to keep up with this thread and may have missed this information....but I still have a couple of questions.  Is the card giving 6X points for paying maintenance fees for both Marriott and Starwood timeshare fees and will these dollars spent on maintenance fees go towards meeting the 5K spend in the first 90 days.  If this is true I figured I might as well pay for a couple of my maintenance fees now with the new card....thanks for the help.


----------



## dioxide45

stive1 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed....I’ve tried to keep up with this thread and may have missed this information....but I still have a couple of questions.  Is the card giving 6X points for paying maintenance fees for both Marriott and Starwood timeshare fees and will these dollars spent on maintenance fees go towards meeting the 5K spend in the first 90 days.  If this is true I figured I might as well pay for a couple of my maintenance fees now with the new card....thanks for the help.


We know that the new Chase Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card is IS NOT giving the 6x multiplier on Vistana MFs. I don't think anyone has prepaid Marriott MFs with it to see if those still get the multiplier.


----------



## dneveu

Talked to a chase agent today. Upgrade for a current card (with small points bonus) in effect through December.  Applying for new card with a 100k MR point bonus ends this week, possibly on the 12th.  

I upgraded my current card and was eligible for 20k bonus. Advised would post in next few billing cycles.


----------



## dioxide45

dneveu said:


> I upgraded my current card and was eligible for 20k bonus. Advised would post in next few billing cycles.


DW's 50K bonus posted within two days following the first billing cycle after meeting the spend requirement (one purchase) after she upgraded.


----------



## nanceetom

TXTortoise said:


> That's when mine posted.


Yes, I had one statement and it did not appear.  That is when I called VISA and was told they sent the points to Marriott and it was in their court.  Then proceeded to call Marriott and was transferred to 2 or 3 different people.  A supervisor came on and put me on hold, called VISA to verify the points and was told the same information I was given from the VISA rep.  Marriott supervisor said there was a 7 day grace period to find the "missing points".  Seven days went by, called Marriott again and was transferred to Marriott Customer Care.  She opened a Case number.  Yesterday she e-mailed back and said I needed to wait 6-8 weeks for it to be posted.  I completed the $$ requirement on June 13.  With the August 1 date looming, and decisions on potential travel awards, I'm in total loss of what to do.


----------



## dioxide45

nanceetom said:


> Yes, I had one statement and it did not appear.  That is when I called VISA and was told they sent the points to Marriott and it was in their court.  Then proceeded to call Marriott and was transferred to 2 or 3 different people.  A supervisor came on and put me on hold, called VISA to verify the points and was told the same information I was given from the VISA rep.  Marriott supervisor said there was a 7 day grace period to find the "missing points".  Seven days went by, called Marriott again and was transferred to Marriott Customer Care.  She opened a Case number.  Yesterday she e-mailed back and said I needed to wait 6-8 weeks for it to be posted.  I completed the $$ requirement on June 13.  With the August 1 date looming, and decisions on potential travel awards, I'm in total loss of what to do.


Did you just barely meet the minimum spend? The $95 annual fee is also not considered part of the spend that is counted toward the $5000.


----------



## nanceetom

dioxide45 said:


> Did you just barely meet the minimum spend? The $95 annual fee is also not considered part of the spend that is counted toward the $5000.


No, it was over $1000 over the $5000 required amount.


----------



## dneveu

dioxide45 said:


> DW's 50K bonus posted within two days following the first billing cycle after meeting the spend requirement (one purchase) after she upgraded.



That is terrific!  Thanks for sharing.  Any idea what triggers someone for the max 50k upgrade bonus?  Most folks seem to be getting 10k or 20k.


----------



## dioxide45

dneveu said:


> That is terrific!  Thanks for sharing.  Any idea what triggers someone for the max 50k upgrade bonus?  Most folks seem to be getting 10k or 20k.


I really have no idea why she qualified for 50K. We hadn't been using that card much for spending as we had been working on Southwest miles, perhaps that is why.


----------



## gblotter

dneveu said:


> Applying for new card with a 100k MR point bonus ends this week, possibly on the 12th.


I just spoke with a Chase representative who quoted an internal memo stating that the 100K MR point bonus will be extended beyond the 7/12 cutoff.


----------



## kds4

gblotter said:


> I just spoke with a Chase representative who quoted an internal memo stating that the 100K MR point bonus will be extended beyond the 7/12 cutoff.



That's good to hear, and consistent with what we have been told twice now by Chase CSRs that 'no expiration date for the 100k bonus points offer has been sent out'.


----------



## mdurette

gblotter said:


> I just spoke with a Chase representative who quoted an internal memo stating that the 100K MR point bonus will be extended beyond the 7/12 cutoff.



Marriott site still showing tomorrow 7/12 as the last day.   Will watch tomorrow to see if they update and if not, I'm gonna apply.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Just applied and was approved today - we have a couple of stays at Marriotts coming up so the $5K should be easy.


----------



## ann824

It's interesting because if you go through the Chase site it doesn't say anything about July 12.


----------



## ann824

New offer on Marriott 75,000 miles, 3,000 spend.  Chase site still has old offer.


----------



## kds4

ann824 said:


> It's interesting because if you go through the Chase site it doesn't say anything about July 12.



The Chase CSR that I just spoke with by phone advised that the 100k MRP new card sign-up bonus with $5k spend has been extended through 7/30/18. The 75k MRP new card sign-up bonus with $3k spend may also be valid. If so, you could choose which to apply for. The CSRs we have spoken with advised us to apply through the Chase website (for the 100k bonus) and not go through the Marriott provided link (which will now be a 75k bonus it looks like).


----------



## mdurette

Are there any referral offers out there?   I'm going to apply tonight.


----------



## TXTortoise

If they would extend it to Dec, when I'm eligible again, I might bite.  Just wish they wouldn't keep sending offers that I don't qualify for. ;-(


----------



## mdurette

Ugh....procrastination may have bit me in the behind.  
Both Chase and Marriott sites are already reporting the 75K points bonus.

I used a link from an email that said 100K good until today.   Got the old, we need to review your request on the online application.

Time will tell.....


----------



## ann824

I got the same thing.  I_t is still the 12th, they should not have taken it down yet._


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

I called Chase on Friday, the 13th.  I was told the 100K point offer was no longer available for new card member requests.  The woman I spoke with said it expired the day before, on the 12th.  The odd thing is, she did not know what the new offer was.  The reason I called is because I wanted to find out what date I would be getting my 2018 allotment of 15 nights.  So my plan is to wait for that date, which is in October.  Then I will cancel my existing card, wait a week, as recommended, and then apply for the new card.  I hope the incentive is worth it by then.

I also asked what my upgrade offer would be, if I did that now.  She said only 10K points.  She said the marketing department sets those perks based on their own criteria.


----------



## jeepie

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I called Chase on Friday, the 13th.  I was told the 100K point offer was no longer available for new card member requests.  The woman I spoke with said it expired the day before, on the 12th.  The odd thing is, she did not know what the new offer was.  The reason I called is because I wanted to find out what date I would be getting my 2018 allotment of 15 nights.  So my plan is to wait for that date, which is in October.  Then I will cancel my existing card, wait a week, as recommended, and then apply for the new card.  I hope the incentive is worth it by then.
> 
> I also asked what my upgrade offer would be, if I did that now.  She said only 10K points.  She said the marketing department sets those perks based on their own criteria.


After logging out from my Marriott.com account yesterday, then logging back in today, I am being shown a 75,000 point offer with $3,000 Spend in 3 months. Can’t do it because I still have the old Marriott card, won’t cancel that and then use up a valuable 5/24 slot for this deal. Ymmv. Cheers.


----------



## MOXJO7282

I received my new card notice today so it looks like I'll get the 100k points. When I applied it said "You will receive notice by mail" so I was concerned that I might get rejected for some reason but all looks good. Now I have to spend some cash which will be easy and await my 100k points. That will be a nice score when they hit.

Anyone get their 100k points yet?


----------



## StevenTing

I just crossed the $5000 mark the other day.  We'll see when the points post.


----------



## mdurette

mdurette said:


> Ugh....procrastination may have bit me in the behind.
> Both Chase and Marriott sites are already reporting the 75K points bonus.
> 
> I used a link from an email that said 100K good until today.   Got the old, we need to review your request on the online application.
> 
> Time will tell.....




Update - on May 27th I cancelled my Chase Marriott Card.    I then remembered I was an Authorized user on DHs card.  I cancelled that in very early July.    Applied for new card on the 12th - just received the denial notice in the mail.   Reason noted is I already have an existing card ending in XXXX (which way my card cancelled on 5/27).

Ugh...looks like I need to call Chase today and point out that card had been closed and I applied on the 12th so if they reconsider I'm looking for the 100K points.    This is going to be fun.

Update - called Chase, they sent me to their lending team.   Lending team states my old account still had a balance (less than $100) so that is the reason.    Payment is due in a few days which I will pay in full and have to reapply.   As for the 100K - that will be a conversation to have with them once I get the new card. 

Lesson:   If you plan on closing and reapplying - make sure old card is paid in full.


----------



## jtp1947

Does buying a Marriott gift card count towards the $5000 spend in order to receive the 100,000 bonus points on the new and improved credit card from Chase?


----------



## billhall

StevenTing said:


> I just crossed the $5000 mark the other day.  We'll see when the points post.



The points should post 2-3days after your bill is cut that includes going over $5k.

I changed my wife's new card to be due on the 12th  (changed from the 28th) to make sure we made it. July/12 payment did not include the new card.  The new charges are closed 2-3 days after your payment is due (last month).  So our new bill was cut 7/15 and the points showed up in her account by the morning of 7/16. So in this case, it was the morning of the next day after the new bill was cut.

  Marriott points are causing me to throw away my month's grace on paying the card since I didn't want to take a chance on missing 8/1 ;-)


----------



## billhall

billhall said:


> The points should post 2-3days after your bill is cut that includes going over $5k.
> 
> I changed my wife's new card to be due on the 12th  (changed from the 28th) to make sure we made it. July/12 payment did not include the new card.  The new charges are closed 2-3 days after your payment is due (last month).  So our new bill was cut 7/15 and the points showed up in her account by the morning of 7/16. So in this case, it was the morning of the next day after the new bill was cut.
> 
> Marriott points are causing me to throw away my month's grace on paying the card since I didn't want to take a chance on missing 8/1 ;-)



I screwed up 1 thing.   The points were in her Marriott account on 7/17.  (7/16 was a verification on the Chase stmt of how many points were sent to Marriott.


----------



## elaine

confirming that under old card with cat 1-5 certificate, after 8/1/18  I just get 25K points or make a reservation prior to 8/1 for cat 5?


----------



## Superchief

Has anyone received information from Chase regarding whether Maintenance fees payments will earn 6 points with the new card, and continue to earn 5 points for current card? I would like to upgrade but want to confirm this issue, and whether I will receive my 1 night certificate this year that I typically receive in October.


----------



## VacationForever

Superchief said:


> Has anyone received information from Chase regarding whether Maintenance fees payments will earn 6 points with the new card, and continue to earn 5 points for current card? I would like to upgrade but want to confirm this issue, and whether I will receive my 1 night certificate this year that I typically receive in October.


It does give 6X, we just did it with the new Marriott card and the points have been posted.  Old card is still 5X as we also just did that.


----------



## kds4

VacationForever said:


> It does give 6X, we just did it with the new Marriott card and the points have been posted.  Old card is still 5X as we also just did that.



On MF payments? I tried to see if I could pay mine with the new card but when I log in they are not letting me do it yet. Do you have points with a use year that is not January through December that MFs came due in the middle of the year?


----------



## VacationForever

kds4 said:


> On MF payments? I tried to see if I could pay mine with the new card but when I log in they are not letting me do it yet. Do you have points with a use year that is not January through December that MFs came due in the middle of the year?


You can just go in to pre-pay any amount you want.  Mine all has Jan as anniversary date.  Put in whatever amount you want under "Additional Payment" box.


----------



## dioxide45

kds4 said:


> On MF payments? I tried to see if I could pay mine with the new card but when I log in they are not letting me do it yet. Do you have points with a use year that is not January through December that MFs came due in the middle of the year?


YOu can prepay your 2019 MFs at any time. Just click on the Make a Payment button in the "Maintenance Fees/Club Dues" section.


----------



## Fasttr

kds4 said:


> Do you have points with a use year that is not January through December that MFs came due in the middle of the year?


FYI.... DC Trust point MF's are all due at the same time, regardless of Use Year start/end dates.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> FYI.... DC Trust point MF's are all due at the same time, regardless of Use Year start/end dates.



That's what I thought, but the prepayment of fees was throwing me off.


----------



## kds4

VacationForever said:


> You can just go in to pre-pay any amount you want.  Mine all has Jan as anniversary date.  Put in whatever amount you want under "Additional Payment" box.



I did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## GetawaysRus

dioxide45 said:


> You can prepay your 2019 MFs at any time. Just click on the Make a Payment button in the "Maintenance Fees/Club Dues" section.



That's a good tip and will help me get closer to hitting the minimum spending requirement on my new Chase Marriott card.

When I visited the MVC website, it shows that zero is due to be paid.  If I understand, you're saying to just enter a number in the additional payment box in order to pre-pay.  So, for example, I could just enter a number similar to last year's MF.  Am I understanding that right?


----------



## VacationForever

I paid up almost all MF for next year to get my 1 night for every 3K spending on the old Marriott card so that I get to my Lifetime Gold -> Platinum at year end.   When my husband got his new Marriott Visa card and we pre-paid even more MF on his card to get his $5K spending.


----------



## VacationForever

GetawaysRus said:


> That's a good tip and will help me get closer to hitting the minimum spending requirement on my new Chase Marriott card.
> 
> When I visited the MVC website, it shows that zero is due to be paid.  If I understand, you're saying to just enter a number in the additional payment box in order to pre-pay.  So, for example, I could just enter a number similar to last year's MF.  Am I understanding that right?


Yes.  Just enter last year's number in.


----------



## dioxide45

GetawaysRus said:


> That's a good tip and will help me get closer to hitting the minimum spending requirement on my new Chase Marriott card.
> 
> When I visited the MVC website, it shows that zero is due to be paid.  If I understand, you're saying to just enter a number in the additional payment box in order to pre-pay.  So, for example, I could just enter a number similar to last year's MF.  Am I understanding that right?


Yes, and when you get your actual bill for next year, it will show the credit of what is already paid.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> Yes.  Just enter last year's number in.


What if the MFs go down?


----------



## Steve Fatula

dioxide45 said:


> What if the MFs go down?



I can happen with foreign currency exchange rates.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> What if the MFs go down?


I get issued a credit that gets applied to the following year.  It actually has happened to me twice already when I overpaid the MF for the following year.  It was freaky because I own 2 weeks at DSV I but the pre-payment does not tell me which one I am paying for as it was a lump sum.  Then I could not find the bill, until you told me how to look for it in the system several months ago.  So when I paid the actual bill, I overpaid one of them.  Same thing happened to me when I first bought the weeks through Marriott Resales, First American Title messed up big time, when it was finally fixed, 2 MF got applied to 1 week and I paid another one.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

dioxide45 said:


> What if the MFs go down?





We all should be so lucky!



.


----------



## StevenTing

StevenTing said:


> I just crossed the $5000 mark the other day.  We'll see when the points post.


My 100k Points posted today.


----------



## Jwerking

I applied for the 100K card and got rejected via mail because I already had an existing Marriott credit card.  I have had this card for years, so have not received a bonus within the last 24 months.  

So if I close my current card, how long do I need to wait to apply for the new card for 75K bonus?? Or will they reject my application since I recently applied for the new card??


----------



## kds4

Jwerking said:


> I applied for the 100K card and got rejected via mail because I already had an existing Marriott credit card.  I have had this card for years, so have not received a bonus within the last 24 months.
> 
> So if I close my current card, how long do I need to wait to apply for the new card for 75K bonus?? Or will they reject my application since I recently applied for the new card??



We were told by Chase to close the old account and wait 30 days before trying to apply for the new card. However, since you have already applied for the new card, I am unsure whether this approach will still work for you. Hate to have you close the old card, wait, reapply for the new card and possibly get rejected again (and be left without a Marriott card - especially if you want to maintain a Marriott CC) ... Good Luck.


----------



## VacationForever

I did not try the cancel and wait 30 days thing, and I simply accepted their offer to upgrade for 20K.


----------



## StevenTing

Here is the timeline of my experience.

Old Marriott Account Closed: 5/9
Applied for New Card: 5/16
New Card Received: 5/23
Member Fee Charged: 6/1
Crossed $5000: 7/15
Points Posted: 7/22


----------



## mdurette

VacationForever said:


> I did not try the cancel and wait 30 days thing, and I simply accepted their offer to upgrade for 20K.



You should call Chase, they may see you accepting the 20K upgrade as a person that has already received an incentive for the card and ultimately making you wait 2 years to get another sign up bonus.

I was rejected because I had still had a small balance on the old card even though it had been closed for a while.   CSR told me to pay the balance and then reapply and all should be good.   But, I never took the upgrade offer.


StevenTing - question for you.   At the time you got the new card, did you have a balance on the old.  Just double checking to see if what happened to me is correct.


----------



## VacationForever

mdurette said:


> You should call Chase, they may see you accepting the 20K upgrade as a person that has already received an incentive for the card and ultimately making you wait 2 years to get another sign up bonus.
> 
> I was rejected because I had still had a small balance on the old card even though it had been closed for a while.   CSR told me to pay the balance and then reapply and all should be good.   But, I never took the upgrade offer.
> 
> 
> StevenTing - question for you.   At the time you got the new card, did you have a balance on the old.  Just double checking to see if what happened to me is correct.


I am not pursuing the 75K bonus, happy with the 20K with a once only spending requirement.


----------



## StevenTing

mdurette said:


> I was rejected because I had still had a small balance on the old card even though it had been closed for a while.   CSR told me to pay the balance and then reapply and all should be good.   But, I never took the upgrade offer.
> 
> 
> StevenTing - question for you. *  At the time you got the new card, did you have a balance on the old.*  Just double checking to see if what happened to me is correct.



I did have a balance in the form of current charges for the billing period.  Nothing from the previous billing period.  On 5/9, I had a balance of $153.31 from a current hotel stay.  A payment posted to my account on 5/11, which means that I made a payment on 5/9 (since Chase takes 2 days to post online).


----------



## BigMac

Thinking of getting one or both of the new SPG Amex/Marriott Chase credit cards? Read this carefully.
https://onemileatatime.boardingarea...23.661934477.1532645397-1370921392.1507741816


----------



## Steve Fatula

BigMac said:


> Thinking of getting one or both of the new SPG Amex/Marriott Chase credit cards? Read this carefully.
> https://onemileatatime.boardingarea...23.661934477.1532645397-1370921392.1507741816



So, in other words, apply now before the restrictions take effect (August 26).


----------



## BigMac

Steve Fatula said:


> So, in other words, apply now before the restrictions take effect (August 26).



Good luck trying to do that. Here is the *frequent milers *view on the new restrictions.

"As has been rumored for a while, View from the Wing has confirmed new restrictions coming on the Marriott and Starwood credit cards. In a nutshell (more details to follow), those who have opened new Marriott, SPG, or Ritz credit cards in the last 2 years or who had one within the 30 days prior to applying will not be eligible for most new Marriott/SPG welcome offers. This is going to effectively lock most of us out from these bonuses for the next couple of years and make it difficult if not impossible to stack together multiple cards for multiple annual free night awards in the future."

Here is their full analysis.
https://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2018/07/27/new-marriott-spg-card-restrictions/


----------



## Steve Fatula

BigMac said:


> Good luck trying to do that. Here is the *frequent milers *view on the new restrictions.
> 
> "As has been rumored for a while, View from the Wing has confirmed *new restrictions coming* on the Marriott and Starwood credit cards. In a nutshell (more details to follow), those who have opened new Marriott, SPG, or Ritz credit cards in the last 2 years or who had one within the 30 days prior to applying will not be eligible for most new Marriott/SPG welcome offers. This is going to effectively lock most of us out from these bonuses for the next couple of years and make it difficult if not impossible to stack together multiple cards for multiple annual free night awards in the future."
> 
> Here is their full analysis.
> https://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2018/07/27/new-marriott-spg-card-restrictions/



Hmm, I guess I read it differently than you. I added bold to your post above. Those restrictions are not in place yet. Thus my suggestion. You will note many are receiving their bonuses just fine. The original article said the same, it is not here yet. I don't believe this is retroactive.


----------



## bobpark56

TheTimeTraveler said:


> We all should be so lucky!
> .


Our maintenance fees at Westin St John have gone down for 6 consecutive years (they were rather high to start with...and not yet cheap).


----------



## nanceetom

StevenTing said:


> I just crossed the $5000 mark the other day.  We'll see when the points post.


Crossed the threshold, June 3, still waiting for points to post.  Chase said they were sent out to Marriott....still waiting.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Here's Million Mile Secrets" article about the new restrictions on credit cards:  

https://millionmilesecrets.com/guid...s and Info on Marriott Travel Package Changes


----------



## dioxide45

nanceetom said:


> Crossed the threshold, June 3, still waiting for points to post.  Chase said they were sent out to Marriott....still waiting.


When did your first statement after June 3rd run?


----------



## dsmrp

nanceetom said:


> Crossed the threshold, June 3, still waiting for points to post.  Chase said they were sent out to Marriott....still waiting.





dioxide45 said:


> When did your first statement after June 3rd run?



That is a long time for the bonus points to post. Nanceetom, I'm curious too on what day of month your billing period ends.

When I got a hold of a Chase rep the other day, she told me DH would get his bonus points in the billing cycle following the one in which we met the required spend amount.  She also said Chase gives points only once a month, which makes sense, sort of.  Our billing cycle ends on the 9th of each month, and we charged approx $5200 in the June 10-July 9 cycle.  DH got 2x per dollar, so 10400 MRP in his account on July 10.  The rep thought the bonus pts would be deposited after the end of next cycle, so no earlier than Aug 10.  I questioned why Chase couldn't have deposited the bonus pts on July 10 along with the 2X points for the charge spend, but she didn't have an answer.  I hope the Chase rep was right  on her Aug 10 estimate


----------



## dioxide45

dsmrp said:


> That is a long time for the bonus points to post. Nanceetom, I'm curious too on what day of month your billing period ends.
> 
> When I got a hold of a Chase rep the other day, she told me DH would get his bonus points in the billing cycle following the one in which we met the required spend amount.  She also said Chase gives points only once a month, which makes sense, sort of.  Our billing cycle ends on the 9th of each month, and we charged approx $5200 in the June 10-July 9 cycle.  DH got 2x per dollar, so 10400 MRP in his account on July 10.  The rep thought the bonus pts would be deposited after the end of next cycle, so no earlier than Aug 10.  I questioned why Chase couldn't have deposited the bonus pts on July 10 along with the 2X points for the charge spend, but she didn't have an answer.  I hope the Chase rep was right  on her Aug 10 estimate


I know for my wife's account, from upgrading her card (not a new application), that the 50,000 bonus points posted right along with the spend points.


----------



## BigMac

Yet another analysis from Frequent Miler on the new Marriott Credit card "byzantine' rules. Anyone contemplating getting a card before (or after) August 26th should read carefully.
https://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2018/07/30/navigating-marriotts-byzantine-credit-card-rules/


----------



## Davidr

Can anyone open an Amex business credit card or do you need to have an actual business with an tax id number?


----------



## BigMac

Davidr said:


> Can anyone open an Amex business credit card or do you need to have an actual business with an tax id number?



You do not need a tax ID and can use your social security number and designate yourself as a sole proprietor. See below for more detail

https://cashmoneylife.com/who-can-apply-eligible-business-credit-cards/


----------



## ann824

I just applied and the application did not ask for my tax id number.  It asked if I had an existing account and I guess it used my ss from my regular amex.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Fantastic!! Our 100k points posted today. I also confirmed a question I was concerned about if Marriott was still going to give the 6x points for MFs and I can say that we did get the 6x points so that is still a huge bonus.


----------



## Superchief

I plan to upgrade my current MR Visa prior to our upcoming trip Labor Day week so I can take advantage of the higher point values for Marriott spend. I paid my annual fee a few months ago but haven't yet received my annual night certificate. Does anyone know whether I will still receive this certificate if I upgrade my card now?


----------



## NJMOM2

My annual fee was not the same as my anniversary date from my last credit card upgrade: annual fee due in December and anniversary date May.  I had upgraded last time in May because I wanted the free night in the summer through the Fall since it was only good for six months at that time.

For this credit card upgrade I was in the same situation as you - going on vacation and waiting for my free night certificate.  I had received the email that I was getting the free night but had not yet received it.  I called Marriott Rewards to ask if I should wait to upgrade.  The person on the phone was all confused about annual fee time and anniversary date.  He told me the that I already earned the free night and I will get it.  Therefore I upgraded before our trip.  My fee was prorated and refunded to my account and the free night did not post to my account in May like it always did.  About six weeks after I expected the e-certificate I called Marriott Rewards and the nice lady added a free night certificate to our account which is flagged as a cancelled reservation.  If I had to do it again I would wait until the night posts to my account before upgrading my credit card.


----------



## VacationForever

My anniversary on the old card was in late May and the Cat 1-5 (25K) free night showed up in early June.  I took up the offer to upgrade the card to get a bonus of 20K 3 weeks ago after I got all my needed nights credited for every $3K spending to get to 500+ nights by end of the year.  The free night for the new card is only given on the anniversary date, which in my case will be in July 2019.  I am wondering if I will be billed membership fee for the new card and given a credit for the 11 months remaining on the obsolete old card.  I have not seen that yet.


----------



## SMB1

VacationForever said:


> My anniversary on the old card was in late May and the Cat 1-5 (25K) free night showed up in early June.  I took up the offer to upgrade the card to get a bonus of 20K 3 weeks ago after I got all my needed nights credited for every $3K spending to get to 500+ nights by end of the year.  The free night for the new card is only given on the anniversary date, which in my case will be in July 2019.  I am wondering if I will be billed membership fee for the new card and given a credit for the 11 months remaining on the obsolete old card.  I have not see that yet.



The way I understand it is if you upgrade your anniversary date won't change, only the date your new card expires will change.  I got my free night certificate on my original anniversary date.  This is the way they explained it to me and this is what happened. 
If you cancelled and apply for the new card for the bonus points, the anniversary date changes and you will lose the free night certificate from the old card.


----------



## NJMOM2

SMB1 said:


> The way I understand it is if you upgrade your anniversary date won't change, only the date your new card expires will change.  I got my free night certificate on my original anniversary date.  This is the way they explained it to me and this is what happened.
> If you cancelled and apply for the new card for the bonus points, the anniversary date changes and you will lose the free night certificate from the old card.


I can't say for sure if your anniversary date will change but I can say with my last upgrade it did change.  My annual fee is due in December and I received the anniversary e-certificate in May.  I had no intentions of upgrading in December and receiving an e-certificate that would expire in June (it was only valid for six months at that time).  I made sure my anniversary date would be May so I would be able to use it in the summer or fall to go watch my daughter play soccer in college.  I did not cancel my credit card and get a new one.  

With the latest upgrade I am sure if I had not called Marriott Rewards I would have lost out on my annual e-certificate for my old card.  It was way over due to be deposited in my account because I upgraded right before it should have been deposited into my account.


----------



## dsmrp

dsmrp said:


> T
> 
> When I got a hold of a Chase rep the other day, she told me DH would get his bonus points in the billing cycle following the one in which we met the required spend amount.  She also said Chase gives points only once a month, which makes sense, sort of.  Our billing cycle ends on the 9th of each month, and we charged approx $5200 in the June 10-July 9 cycle. ...  The rep thought the bonus pts would be deposited after the end of next cycle, so no earlier than Aug 10. ...  I hope the Chase rep was right  on her Aug 10 estimate



Well the Chase rep was right. On DH's Chase account, it showed 100K points sent to Marriott today Aug 10.
However, his Marriott account doesn't reflect the points.  Wonder how long it will take Marriott to credit his account.
Good thing, I decided against getting a travel pkg, and am not really anxious to get the points before the systems update on the 18th.  That could change tho...


----------



## dioxide45

dsmrp said:


> Well the Chase rep was right. On DH's Chase account, it showed 100K points sent to Marriott today Aug 10.
> However, his Marriott account doesn't reflect the points.  Wonder how long it will take Marriott to credit his account.
> Good thing, I decided against getting a travel pkg, and am not really anxious to get the points before the systems update on the 18th.  That could change tho...


The 10th is today. It will take a few days for them to show up.


----------



## NJDave

Credit Card Changes

There are changes to the restrictions coming the end of this month where we won't be able to apply for the Chase or American Express if you already have the other one. 

Who has signed up to have both cards before the restrictions come in?

My wife has the Amex and just got approved for Chase. I have the Chase but am restricted from getting a bonus on Amex since I had the card a few years ago.   I am considering getting the Amex (without the bonus points) just to have four Category 5 certificates annually. 

Are others using the credits card to supplement their timeshares.  I look the annual credit card fees as being just another maintenance fee.  We also combined have three certificates with IHG which would bring us to 7 nights per year (at a cost of around $600)


----------



## SueDonJ

NJDave said:


> Credit Card Changes
> 
> There are changes to the restrictions coming the end of this month where we won't be able to apply for the Chase or American Express if you already have the other one.
> 
> Who has signed up to have both cards before the restrictions come in?
> 
> My wife has the Amex and just got approved for Chase. I have the Chase but am restricted from getting a bonus on Amex since I had the card a few years ago.   I am considering getting the Amex (without the bonus points) just to have four Category 5 certificates annually.
> 
> Are others using the credits card to supplement their timeshares.  I look the annual credit card fees as being just another maintenance fee.  We also combined have three certificates with IHG which would bring us to 7 nights per year (at a cost of around $600)



From ljmiii's link in Post #25, Welcome to Chase - Product Upgrade Catch All Page - Credit Cards, isn't the deadline 12/31/18?

I've had to put all this stuff on the back burner for a while and am catching up now. Am I confusing two different new/updated credit cards, the Premier Plus VISA and an American Express option?


----------



## ljmiii

SueDonJ said:


> From ljmiii's link in Post #25, Welcome to Chase - Product Upgrade Catch All Page - Credit Cards, isn't the deadline 12/31/18?...


Hmmm...that link no longer sends you to the same place/offer it used to (or maybe it's just that I have too much stuff in my cache). In any case, I'm guessing the 12/31/18 deadline is to get the 'bonus' reward of 10-50K points from upgrading from the old Marriott VISA to the new one.

The end of this month deadline is (I think) for having both cards. Actually, yesterday I sent in a request for the AMEX card after seeing NJDave's post!


----------



## mas

FYI, I have(had) the premiere Marriott VISA card: I called the number on the back of the card to upgrade to the premiere plus card.  The difference is pretty simple and straight forward.  6x vs. 5x for Marriott spend. Reward cert for the annual free night is max 35K points vs. 25K points.  The annual cost delta is $95 vs. $85.  They gave me 10k mr points for switching to the premiere plus.
Of Note: my card acct. # didn't change but not really sure if my anniversary date will change--his explanation was a little confusing, he said they would issue a credit for the unused time on the old account and the new fee would be billed after the change was processed(probably within a few days or less).


----------



## Squan66

mav said:


> I have had my Marriott Rewards card since 2012, and actually want to keep this one AND have the new one. As I said in my post we never have a problem using our free night on a night when the weeknight rate is $200 to $275 per night.  The rep. told me it's not possible to have both. I am actually hoping that they change that when the card does come out the first week or two in May.  As for now I am waiting to see if that happens . I really don't want to wait 60 days before applying for the new one, but for 100,000 I will just have to wait and then cancel the one I have and apply for the new one



Do you have a spouse that you can get the new card under?  I like the elite night credit for every $3000 you spend so we are keeping the existing card for one of us. My husband already has lifetime so it wasn’t as big a deal for him.


----------



## janej

I have both Marriott old card and Amex SPG.   Looks like I need to cancel both in order to get any welcome points?   Under the new rule, do I need to wait for 90 days?   I just want to have one when MF for 2019 is due.   Actually I could use Chase Sapphire Reserve for MF too.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## NJDave

SueDonJ said:


> From ljmiii's link in Post #25, Welcome to Chase - Product Upgrade Catch All Page - Credit Cards, isn't the deadline 12/31/18?
> 
> I've had to put all this stuff on the back burner for a while and am catching up now. Am I confusing two different new/updated credit cards, the Premier Plus VISA and an American Express option?



Here is the link that describes the restrictions.  

https://viewfromthewing.boardingare...r-marriott-and-starwood-credit-card-approval/


----------



## ljmiii

NJDave said:


> Here is the link that describes the restrictions.


It looks like the deadline has been moved up from 8/31/18 to 8/25/18 for getting an AMEX SPG if you have the Chase Marriott (or visa versa).  So if you want the bonus miles you'll have to act fast.

And thank you again NJDave...I just got notified my new AMEX SPG card has been sent!


----------



## NJDave

ljmiii said:


> It looks like the deadline has been moved up from 8/31/18 to 8/25/18 for getting an AMEX SPG if you have the Chase Marriott (or visa versa).  So if you want the bonus miles you'll have to act fast.
> 
> And thank you again NJDave...I just got notified my new AMEX SPG card has been sent!



I have received so many tips on Tug over the 15 plus years as a member and glad when I can return the favor.  Enjoy your points and your annual free night.


----------



## SueDonJ

ljmiii said:


> It looks like the deadline has been moved up from 8/31/18 to 8/25/18 for getting an AMEX SPG if you have the Chase Marriott (or visa versa).  So if you want the bonus miles you'll have to act fast.
> 
> And thank you again NJDave...I just got notified my new AMEX SPG card has been sent!



Thank you! I edited the thread title to show deadlines for both new cards - PLEASE let me know if they need correcting.


----------



## jpa2825

My situation: 

Have the OLD MR Chase card (did not upgrade to NEW MR Chase card because I am trying to max out nights to reach LTP before 12.31 to get LTPP). 
Got the signup bonus for the OLD MR Chase card > 24 mos. ago
Had the SPG AmEx card, but cancelled > 6 mos. ago
Got the SPG AmEx card when they announced the merger and got a 30k Starwood point bonus.
The remainder of those 30k points just transferred into my MR account when I combined them a day or 2 ago. 
As I read the article linked above, I would not qualify for either of the Basic Starwood AmEx (b/c I currently have OLD MR Chase card.

Weirdly, the article doesn't state that having the OLD MR Chase card is a bar to earning bonus for the NEW MR Chase card. That's gotta be wrong, doesn't it? Is the chart just trying to show cross-bank disqualifications?

I don't see anything in the article / chart from Marriott that would prohibit me from getting the SPG Luxury AmEx and getting the ?75k? signup bonus. Am I missing something? Would my prior SPG AmEx card disqualify me (even though cancelled)?


----------



## GetawaysRus

The SPG Luxury AmEx is a new product, so there is no way you have ever had it before.  A prior SPG AmEx personal or business card will not disqualify you.  I put in an app for my wife this morning.  She has had the SPG personal AmEx in the past and currently holds an SPG Business card.  She was instantly approved.

The new rules about whether or not you can get a *new* Chase Marriott cards or AmEx SPG cards based upon your *past* Chase/AmEx cards will go into effect on Aug 26.  So there is a short window (Aug 23, 24, 25) when those rules don't apply.  And that's why I put in the app for my wife's SPG Luxury card today (Aug 23).  In a few more days, she would not have qualified because of the other Chase/AmEx credit cards that she has.


----------



## NJDave

GetawaysRus said:


> The SPG Luxury AmEx is a new product, so there is no way you have ever had it before.  A prior SPG AmEx personal or business card will not disqualify you.  I put in an app for my wife this morning.  She has had the SPG personal AmEx in the past and currently holds an SPG Business card.  She was instantly approved.
> 
> The new rules about whether or not you can get a *new* Chase Marriott cards or AmEx SPG cards based upon your *past* Chase/AmEx cards will go into effect on Aug 26.  So there is a short window (Aug 23, 24, 25) when those rules don't apply.  And that's why I put in the app for my wife's SPG Luxury card today (Aug 23).  In a few more days, she would not have qualified because of the other Chase/AmEx credit cards that she has.



Thanks for posting. I am in the same situation (i.e. I previously had the SPG card).  I didn't realize that the SPG Luxury Amex card was launched already. 

https://apply.americanexpress.com/spgamexmclp16/


----------



## jpa2825

So if I read the offer correctly, 100k MR points + $300 statement credit for hotel purchases (spa, restaurants, etc. charged to your room) + free night (up to 50k) after renewal (not in 1st yr.) are the big selling points in exchange for the $450 AF. I already have a Business Platinum AmEx that got me & my family Global Entry / TSA, so that's not a perk. If I achieve LTPP, the 15 night credit starting in 2019 is no perk. 

Did anyone confirm that just getting "offered" the NEW MR Chase card doesn't disqualify you from the 100k signup bonus? I was offered to upgrade to the NEW MR Chase card as a current OLD MR Chase cardholder, but I did not do it (b/c I am trying to get nights to get to LTPP at $3k per night).

I'm likely to try to get approved today.


----------



## thinze3

jpa2825 said:


> So if I read the offer correctly, 100k MR points + $300 statement credit for hotel purchases (spa, restaurants, etc. charged to your room) + free night (up to 50k) after renewal (not in 1st yr.) are the big selling points in exchange for the $450 AF. I already have a Business Platinum AmEx that got me & my family Global Entry / TSA, so that's not a perk. If I achieve LTPP, the 15 night credit starting in 2019 is no perk.
> 
> Did anyone confirm that just getting "offered" the NEW MR Chase card doesn't disqualify you from the 100k signup bonus? I was offered to upgrade to the NEW MR Chase card as a current OLD MR Chase cardholder, but I did not do it (b/c I am trying to get nights to get to LTPP at $3k per night).
> 
> I'm likely to try to get approved today.




I just applied for (over the phone) the regular SPG Amex with the 75K bonus 2 days ago.  I didn't want another $450/yr card since I have the Sapphire Reserve and use it often.  I did also get the new Chase Marriott Card back in May or June with those 100K points already in the account.  I was told by Amex that even though I do have the new Marriott card, I will qualify for the Amex bonus points, but that those applying after tomorrow, Aug 25th, would not qualify.


----------



## jpa2825

thinze3 said:


> I just applied for (over the phone) the regular SPG Amex with the 75K bonus 2 days ago.  I didn't want another $450/yr card since I have the Sapphire Reserve and use it often.  I did also get the new Chase Marriott Card back in May or June with those 100K points already in the account.  I was told by Amex that even though I do have the new Marriott card, I will qualify for the Amex bonus points, but that those applying after tomorrow, Aug 25th, would not qualify.



Interesting. I wonder if having the OLD MR Chase card would also not be disqualifying. May have to call and find out. $95 would be much lower risk than $450 (although you can argue that 25k MR points + $300 credits + free night after renewal makes it a very close call.


----------



## NJDave

You can refer your spouse or friend for the new Luxury Amex Card (or older SPG) and receive 20,000 points.  You will see this option when you log into your credit card account.

I received the referral in a couple of minutes.   Even thought the referral is for the older SPG card, the person receiving the referral has an opportunity to select another card being offered.  The Luxury card is one of those options.  The site states that the referring person will still obtain the bonus (i.e. 20,000) points for referral.  So anyone applying today before the bonus deadline if you are not going to be eligible for the bonus tomorrow, may want to refer to pick up the additional 20,000 points. My wife referred me early this morning but I selected the Luxury card since I was ineligible for the older card.


----------



## jpa2825

NJDave said:


> You can refer your spouse or friend for the new Luxury Amex Card (or older SPG) and receive 20,000 points.  You will see this option when you log into your credit card account.
> 
> I received the referral in a couple of minutes.   Even thought the referral is for the older SPG card, the person receiving the referral has an opportunity to select another card being offered.  The Luxury card is one of those options.  The site states that the referring person will still obtain the bonus (i.e. 20,000) points for referral.  So anyone applying today before the bonus deadline if you are not going to be eligible for the bonus tomorrow, may want to refer to pick up the additional 20,000 points. My wife referred me early this morning but I selected the Luxury card since I was ineligible for the older card.



Do you have to have a SPG AmEx to refer? My spouse is not eligible for any of the new cards b/c she got the NEW MR Chase card. I looked at her Chase account and the only referral offer was for the NEW MR Chase and when you clicked on that, it says that promotion ended. Is there any way she can refer me for the new Luxury AmEx SPG?


----------



## NJDave

jpa2825 said:


> Do you have to have a SPG AmEx to refer? My spouse is not eligible for any of the new cards b/c she got the NEW MR Chase card. I looked at her Chase account and the only referral offer was for the NEW MR Chase and when you clicked on that, it says that promotion ended. Is there any way she can refer me for the new Luxury AmEx SPG?



She could refer you for the Lux Amex if she has the regular SPG Amex.  I pointed this out since there may be others like me that are not eligible for the regular SPG card bonus but eligible for the Lux Amex (if applying today).  I had originally assumed that there was no referral since the Lux card was so new.


----------



## frank808

NJDave said:


> You can refer your spouse or friend for the new Luxury Amex Card (or older SPG) and receive 20,000 points.  You will see this option when you log into your credit card account.
> 
> I received the referral in a couple of minutes.   Even thought the referral is for the older SPG card, the person receiving the referral has an opportunity to select another card being offered.  The Luxury card is one of those options.  The site states that the referring person will still obtain the bonus (i.e. 20,000) points for referral.  So anyone applying today before the bonus deadline if you are not going to be eligible for the bonus tomorrow, may want to refer to pick up the additional 20,000 points. My wife referred me early this morning but I selected the Luxury card since I was ineligible for the older card.


Dang i saw the referral button but thought it was only for the spg amex that we have.  I didnt know that we could use it to choose a different card.  

There was no way my new luxury account would set up in time to get the referral bonus email.  Could have gotten 40k more marriott points in our accountl.   

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## jpa2825

Applied and got the "pending review, answer in 14 days" response rather than the immediate approval. I have a Business Platinum AmEx, so they may want to look at that. Assume date of application will control for signup bonus rather than date of approval.


----------



## VacationForever

jpa2825 said:


> Applied and got the "pending review, answer in 14 days" response rather than the immediate approval. I have a Business Platinum AmEx, so they may want to look at that. Assume date of application will control for signup bonus rather than date of approval.


My husband got an invitation for the SPG Amex Luxury card for 125K points and he just received his Marriott Visa Premier card (100K bonus) 2 months ago and similarly when he applied, he had a pending review for 14 days.  This would be his 5th new card in 24 months, so we will see.


----------



## VacationForever

When I logged into my SPG Amex account tonight, it showed an offer to upgrade to the SPG Amex Luxury for 50K bonus.  There is no spending requirement, much like when I accepted the 20K bonus for upgrading my Marriott Visa to the Marriott Visa Premier.  I am not sure to do it or not for the SPG Amex.  I already have the Chase Sapphire Reserve which I use for dining and travel purchase.  My current SPG Amex only costs $65 per year, which they have never raised my membership fee to $95 when they raised the fee.  I received a letter from them many years ago "apologizing" for wrongly sending a notice to me for a membership fee increase, and that I would continue to be billed for $65 only. I think it has something to do with putting $60K to $100K on the card each year.

I don't need another $450 card, which costs $150 after $300 in rebate.  While it comes with a 50K night, I am not sure I have use for one nighters.  $150 compared with $65 is a small chunk of change.  But I get a one time 50K bonus.  I don't think I can downgrade again and expect them to keep my membership fee at $65 per year.

Thoughts?


----------



## TXTortoise

Just another data point for offsetting CC fees.  I have the AMEX SPEG and called to discuss cancelling the card (vs Sapphire Reserve) as I didn't want to keep paying the fee.  The rep said she found an offer for my card.  If I spend $1000(?) over the next 30 days, then they will credit $100 to my account, negating the annual $95 fee.  Seems it's always worth calling to discuss cancellation. That level of rep usually has significant authority to keep you enrolled.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Received the 125K AMEX SPG offer by e-mail the other day, with the following terms:

OFFER TERMS

*Effective 8/26, welcome offer not available to applicants who (i) have or have had The Ritz-Carlton Rewards® Credit Card from JP Morgan in the last 30 days, (ii) have acquired The Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Credit Card from Chase, The Marriott Rewards® Premier Credit Card from Chase, or The Marriott Rewards® Premier Business Credit Card from Chase in the last 90 days, or (iii) received a welcome or upgrade offer for The Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Credit Card from Chase, The Marriott Rewards® Premier Credit Card from Chase, or The Marriott Rewards® Premier Business Credit Card from Chase in the last 24 months.*

I got a MR Premier CC at the end of June, so I guess I have to wait a bit.  Offer expires early December.  Given I don't have Global Entry and want it, this seems like a no-brainer for me.


----------



## BigMac

jmhpsu93 said:


> Received the 125K AMEX SPG offer by e-mail the other day, with the following terms:
> 
> OFFER TERMS
> 
> *Effective 8/26, welcome offer not available to applicants who (i) have or have had The Ritz-Carlton Rewards® Credit Card from JP Morgan in the last 30 days, (ii) have acquired The Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Credit Card from Chase, The Marriott Rewards® Premier Credit Card from Chase, or The Marriott Rewards® Premier Business Credit Card from Chase in the last 90 days, or (iii) received a welcome or upgrade offer for The Marriott Rewards® Premier Plus Credit Card from Chase, The Marriott Rewards® Premier Credit Card from Chase, or The Marriott Rewards® Premier Business Credit Card from Chase in the last 24 months.*
> 
> I got a MR Premier CC at the end of June, so I guess I have to wait a bit.  Offer expires early December.  Given I don't have Global Entry and want it, this seems like a no-brainer for me.



If you got a welcome MR points for that MR premier CC you'll have to wait 2 years.


----------



## VacationForever

BigMac said:


> If you got a welcome MR points for that MR premier CC you'll have to wait 2 years.


I thought it is only 90 days per the paragraph?


----------



## gblotter

A somewhat twisted path, but I got there.

For upgrading my Marriott VISA, I was eligible for a 50K MRP bonus according to this website: https://www.chase.com/chasegreatrewards/catchall

I pulled the trigger in July after I received my annual free night award certificate (25K) with the old card.

Got the new card promptly in the mail, but I received only 40K MRP bonus.

Called to complain and was then awarded an additional 20K MRP for my trouble.

60K MRP upgrade bonus received in total. Beauracracy and inefficiency sometimes work in my favor.


----------



## jpa2825

jpa2825 said:


> Applied and got the "pending review, answer in 14 days" response rather than the immediate approval. I have a Business Platinum AmEx, so they may want to look at that. Assume date of application will control for signup bonus rather than date of approval.



Simple call cleaned it up. We recently moved and my address didn't match the address for my Business Platinum AmEx. Approved over the phone and card on the way.

Once I get to 750 nights to get LTPP (need 11 nights and using $3k = night until I get there), I will likely ditch the current OLD Chase MR card before the next annual fee comes due. Unless Chase wants to give me something worthwhile to move over to the NEW Chase MR, I'll be using the SPG AmEx at all hotels to make sure I get my $300 recouped.


----------



## VacationForever

VacationForever said:


> My husband got an invitation for the SPG Amex Luxury card for 125K points and he just received his Marriott Visa Premier card (100K bonus) 2 months ago and similarly when he applied, he had a pending review for 14 days.  This would be his 5th new card in 24 months, so we will see.


An update.  My husband just received his SPG Amex Luxury card in mail and he received his Marriott Visa Premier Plus card under 2 months ago.  125K for the SPG and 100K for Marriott Visa.  I guess it pays in not having either card in the first place.  

I did the automatic upgrade of my Marriott Visa for 20K, and I did not grovel for more.  I am still contemplating whether to take the 50K SPG Luxury card upgrade but I am leaning towards not.  I am not sure I can commit to spending $600 (husband's $300 for his card and my $300 if I were to take up the offer) at a SPG/Marriott property each year.  I already have the CSR card and my husband is a supplemental card holder off mine.  I will sit back and watch my husband rake up his points.


----------



## Steve Fatula

VacationForever said:


> I am not sure I can commit to spending $600 (husband's $300 for his card and my $300 if I were to take up the offer) at a SPG/Marriott property each year.



You can take your 4 plus us 2 to dinner at DSV next year. We'll help!  I am sure the JW is not too cheap.


----------



## VacationForever

Steve Fatula said:


> You can take your 4 plus us 2 to dinner at DSV next year. We'll help!  I am sure the JW is not too cheap.


Sounds good!


----------



## frank808

Hope the $300 gets rebated back for paying our maintenence fees.  Anyone have expeeience yet that we get the $300 rebate for paying mf?  Thanks





VacationForever said:


> An update.  My husband just received his SPG Amex Luxury card in mail and he received his Marriott Visa Premier Plus card under 2 months ago.  125K for the SPG and 100K for Marriott Visa.  I guess it pays in not having either card in the first place.
> 
> I did the automatic upgrade of my Marriott Visa for 20K, and I did not grovel for more.  I am still contemplating whether to take the 50K SPG Luxury card upgrade but I am leaning towards not.  I am not sure I can commit to spending $600 (husband's $300 for his card and my $300 if I were to take up the offer) at a SPG/Marriott property each year.  I already have the CSR card and my husband is a supplemental card holder off mine.  I will sit back and watch my husband rake up his points.



Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## NJDave

I received the following offer from Amex on the Luxury card.  The fine print says that MVC is not eligible.

*Details*
Get a one-time $60 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $300+ on room rate and room charges when you pay for your stay with Marriott from 8/27/2018 to 10/25/2018. See terms for exclusions.


----------



## jpa2825

Got my SPG Luxury Card via UPS yesterday. Getting ready to close on a week at Ocean Pointe that was part of a hybrid deal where we've already closed on the points. Got the paperwork from the title company yesterday as well. Says to provide check OR Marriott Credit Card Authorization info to them to pay for it. Some questions:

1 - will the SPG Luxury Card qualify as a "Marriott Credit Card?"
2 - assume won't count toward the $300 (based on above and wouldn't have expected that anyway)
3 - wonder if I can split cost of transaction across 2 credit cards and charge $5k to the Luxury SPG to meet the spending requirements to get the 100k points and remainder to OLD Chase MR card to help toward my 750 nights via $3k spend = 1 night credit.


----------



## VacationForever

jpa2825 said:


> Got my SPG Luxury Card via UPS yesterday. Getting ready to close on a week at Ocean Pointe that was part of a hybrid deal where we've already closed on the points. Got the paperwork from the title company yesterday as well. Says to provide check OR Marriott Credit Card Authorization info to them to pay for it. Some questions:
> 
> 1 - will the SPG Luxury Card qualify as a "Marriott Credit Card?"
> 2 - assume won't count toward the $300 (based on above and wouldn't have expected that anyway)
> 3 - wonder if I can split cost of transaction across 2 credit cards and charge $5k to the Luxury SPG to meet the spending requirements to get the 100k points and remainder to OLD Chase MR card to help toward my 750 nights via $3k spend = 1 night credit.



I believe SPG Luxury Card can interchangeable known as a Marriott Credit Card.
I don't see why not in splitting with 2 credit cards.  It simply has to do with the closing company running the charge on 2 cards.

Congrats on the new hybrid purchase!


----------



## frank808

NJDave said:


> I received the following offer from Amex on the Luxury card.  The fine print says that MVC is not eligible.
> 
> *Details*
> Get a one-time $60 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $300+ on room rate and room charges when you pay for your stay with Marriott from 8/27/2018 to 10/25/2018. See terms for exclusions.


Does the fine print exclude the annual $300 credit from having the luxury card?  Or is the fine print for the $60 off for a $300 stay at Marriott but not mvc?  Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

jpa2825 said:


> Got my SPG Luxury Card via UPS yesterday. Getting ready to close on a week at Ocean Pointe that was part of a hybrid deal where we've already closed on the points. Got the paperwork from the title company yesterday as well. Says to provide check OR Marriott Credit Card Authorization info to them to pay for it. Some questions:
> 
> 1 - will the SPG Luxury Card qualify as a "Marriott Credit Card?"
> 2 - assume won't count toward the $300 (based on above and wouldn't have expected that anyway)
> 3 - wonder if I can split cost of transaction across 2 credit cards and charge $5k to the Luxury SPG to meet the spending requirements to get the 100k points and remainder to OLD Chase MR card to help toward my 750 nights via $3k spend = 1 night credit.


Was surprised to come home and see our cards sent by ups next day.  I will be charging our grand residence mf for this quarter.  Will report if that qualifies for the rebate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

frank808 said:


> Does the fine print exclude the annual $300 credit from having the luxury card?  Or is the fine print for the $60 off for a $300 stay at Marriott but not mvc?  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think paying for stays at Marriott Vacation Club properties would work, but perhaps not MFs. It all depends on what criteria they use to qualify the spend. It is based on payee name only or perhaps payee and category.


----------



## NJDave

Here's the fine print.

Offer valid only at participating Marriott® brands in the U.S and U.S. territories, including: JW Marriott®, Autograph Collection®, Renaissance® Hotels, Marriott Hotels®, Delta Hotels®, Gaylord Hotels®, AC Hotels by Marriott®, Courtyard®, Residence Inn®, SpringHill Suites®, Fairfield Inn by Marriott®, TownePlace Suites® and Moxy® Hotels. Reservations must be made online at Marriott.com, via the Marriott Mobile App or by calling Marriott Worldwide Reservations (888-236-2427). Excludes the following brands: The Ritz-Carlton®, St. Regis®, EDITION®, The Luxury Collection, W® Hotels, Bulgari®, Sheraton®, Marriott Vacation Club®, Le Méridien®, Westin®, Design Hotels™, Tribute Portfolio®, Four Points® by Sheraton, Protea Hotels®, Aloft®, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Element® and Vistana™. Excludes all timeshares, residences, travel packages, and retail store purchases. Offer not valid at international locations outside the U.S and U.S. territories. Excludes gift card purchases. Offer only valid on room rate and room charges. Offer not valid for lodging stays that are paid for before the promotion start date or after the promotion end date.


----------



## Steve A

I was interested in the priority pass lounge availability, but they don’t have much in the airports we fly in and out of. There’s nothing in Savannah. It’s a minute lounge in Charlotte. There are plenty in Dallas but we’re usually there for less than an hour. And, there’s nothing in Salt Lake and Palm Springs. So, it doesn’t seem worth it to us.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Steve A said:


> I was interested in the priority pass lounge availability, but they don’t have much in the airports we fly in and out of. There’s nothing in Savannah. It’s a minute lounge in Charlotte. There are plenty in Dallas but we’re usually there for less than an hour. And, there’s nothing in Salt Lake and Palm Springs. So, it doesn’t seem worth it to us.



I generally find them useful mostly for international flights.


----------



## VacationForever

NJDave said:


> Here's the fine print.
> 
> Offer valid only at participating Marriott® brands in the U.S and U.S. territories, including: JW Marriott®, Autograph Collection®, Renaissance® Hotels, Marriott Hotels®, Delta Hotels®, Gaylord Hotels®, AC Hotels by Marriott®, Courtyard®, Residence Inn®, SpringHill Suites®, Fairfield Inn by Marriott®, TownePlace Suites® and Moxy® Hotels. Reservations must be made online at Marriott.com, via the Marriott Mobile App or by calling Marriott Worldwide Reservations (888-236-2427). Excludes the following brands: The Ritz-Carlton®, St. Regis®, EDITION®, The Luxury Collection, W® Hotels, Bulgari®, Sheraton®, Marriott Vacation Club®, Le Méridien®, Westin®, Design Hotels™, Tribute Portfolio®, Four Points® by Sheraton, Protea Hotels®, Aloft®, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Element® and Vistana™. Excludes all timeshares, residences, travel packages, and retail store purchases. Offer not valid at international locations outside the U.S and U.S. territories. Excludes gift card purchases. Offer only valid on room rate and room charges. Offer not valid for lodging stays that are paid for before the promotion start date or after the promotion end date.


I am wondering, if I spend in the adjacent hotel property but charge to my MVC room, would that count?


----------



## frank808

NJDave said:


> Here's the fine print.
> 
> Offer valid only at participating Marriott brands in the U.S and U.S. territories, including: JW Marriott, Autograph Collection, Renaissance Hotels, Marriott Hotels, Delta Hotels, Gaylord Hotels, AC Hotels by Marriott, Courtyard, Residence Inn, SpringHill Suites, Fairfield Inn by Marriott, TownePlace Suites and Moxy Hotels. Reservations must be made online at Marriott.com, via the Marriott Mobile App or by calling Marriott Worldwide Reservations (888-236-2427). Excludes the following brands: The Ritz-Carlton, St. Regis, EDITION, The Luxury Collection, W Hotels, Bulgari, Sheraton, Marriott Vacation Club, Le Méridien, Westin, Design Hotels, Tribute Portfolio, Four Points by Sheraton, Protea Hotels, Aloft, Marriott Executive Apartments, Element and Vistana. Excludes all timeshares, residences, travel packages, and retail store purchases. Offer not valid at international locations outside the U.S and U.S. territories. Excludes gift card purchases. Offer only valid on room rate and room charges. Offer not valid for lodging stays that are paid for before the promotion start date or after the promotion end date.


That is for the bonus.  I am talking about the annual $300 rebate on the spg luxury card.  Here are the terms from amex website:
$300 SPG/Marriott Rewards Statement Credit

During each year of your Card Membership ("reward year"), you are eligible to receive up to $300 total in statement credits on your Card Account for eligible purchases made directly at participating SPG or Marriott Rewards hotels on your Starwood Preferred Guest American Express Luxury Card during that reward year. Your first reward year begins on your account opening date. Each subsequent reward year begins on the anniversary of your account opening date.
Eligible SPG or Marriott Rewards property purchases must be made directly with the participating SPG or Marriott Rewards property and charged to your Starwood Preferred GuestAmerican Express Luxury Card account for the benefit to apply. Incidental charges (including charges made at restaurants, spas and other establishments within the hotel property) must be charged to your room and paid for with your Starwood Preferred Guest American Express Luxury Card at checkout in order to be recognized as SPG or Marriott Rewards purchases.
Visit spg.com for the list of participating SPG properties or Marriott.com for the list of participating Marriott Rewards properties. Purchases made by both the Basic and Additional Card Members on the eligible Card Account are eligible for statement credits. However, each Card Account is eligible for up to a total of $300 per renewal year in statement credits across all Cards on the Card Account. Please allow 8-12 weeks after the eligible SPG or Marriott purchase is charged to your Card Account for statement credit(s) to be posted to the Account. Please call the number on the back of your Card if statement credits have not posted after 12 weeks from the date of purchase. Card Members remain responsible for timely payment of all charges.

According to t&c charging mf of timeshares might trigger it.  Just like getting 3x spg points for paying Marriott mf this past year.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Duplicate post.


----------



## sdtugger

NJDave said:


> Here's the fine print.
> 
> Offer valid only at participating Marriott® brands in the U.S and U.S. territories, including: JW Marriott®, Autograph Collection®, Renaissance® Hotels, Marriott Hotels®, Delta Hotels®, Gaylord Hotels®, AC Hotels by Marriott®, Courtyard®, Residence Inn®, SpringHill Suites®, Fairfield Inn by Marriott®, TownePlace Suites® and Moxy® Hotels. Reservations must be made online at Marriott.com, via the Marriott Mobile App or by calling Marriott Worldwide Reservations (888-236-2427). Excludes the following brands: The Ritz-Carlton®, St. Regis®, EDITION®, The Luxury Collection, W® Hotels, Bulgari®, Sheraton®, Marriott Vacation Club®, Le Méridien®, Westin®, Design Hotels™, Tribute Portfolio®, Four Points® by Sheraton, Protea Hotels®, Aloft®, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Element® and Vistana™. Excludes all timeshares, residences, travel packages, and retail store purchases. Offer not valid at international locations outside the U.S and U.S. territories. Excludes gift card purchases. Offer only valid on room rate and room charges. Offer not valid for lodging stays that are paid for before the promotion start date or after the promotion end date.



I have searched the terms and I can’t find this language.  Can you pinpoint where you found this?  I can’t find this language for the $300 or for the 100K bonus.  Thanks.


----------



## NJDave

sdtugger said:


> I have searched the terms and I can’t find this language.  Can you pinpoint where you found this?  I can’t find this language for the $300 or for the 100K bonus.  Thanks.



I already have the Luxury card.  This is an additional offer for a $60 credit for existing card holders.  American Express consistently provides statement credit offers when you have their cards.  For instance, I have an offer for a $10 credit if I spend $50 at Anthony's Coal Fire as well.  I have about 50 offers.  Once in a while I use them.


----------



## NJDave

frank808 said:


> Hope the $300 gets rebated back for paying our maintenence fees.  Anyone have expeeience yet that we get the $300 rebate for paying mf?  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk




I just received a $150 credit (the amount I charged as a test) on the SPG Luxury card for our Vistana Villages maintenance fees.  I paid the fee a few days ago.


----------



## frank808

NJDave said:


> I just received a $150 credit (the amount I charged as a test) on the SPG Luxury card for our Vistana Villages maintenance fees.  I paid the fee a few days ago.


Thats great thanks for the confirmation.  Makes wife and i getting the luxury card a great value.  $130 for a 50k hotel stay a good value (minus the $20 a year global entry rebate).  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## ann824

I just got the $300 credit for Marriott maintenance fees too.  I'm glad, because I was not going to keep the luxury card if I couldn't use the credit for maintenance fees.


----------



## ann824

I got a $300 credit from MVCI for my prepaid fees. I then tried prepaying next years maintenance fees and got another credit back.  Are they not allowing this anymore.


----------



## VacationForever

ann824 said:


> I got a $300 credit from MVCI for my prepaid fees. I then tried prepaying next years maintenance fees and got another credit back.  Are they not allowing this anymore.


It is $300 per year to offset the card fees.  You won't get more than $300 per year.


----------



## ann824

They debited back $3,000, the total amount I prepaid. They are not letting me prepay.


----------



## pwrshift

The Canadian Amex SPG card is hard to use in Canada...parking lots, convenience stores, and more only accept visa or MC cards.  I miss my Marriott Visa card.  When Chase pulled out of Canada Marriott should have gone with Scotiabank or Home Trust Visa cards...and they don't charge a currency change fee of 2% like Amex SPG does.


----------



## ann824

I guess they are not letting you prepay 2020 fees quite yet.


----------



## Renzo

I just received almost 3000 reward points under Premierplus nonmarriott spen. 
Not sure exactly what that is???


----------



## Fasttr

Renzo said:


> I just received almost 3000 reward points under Premierplus nonmarriott spen.
> Not sure exactly what that is???


That would be points earned via non-Marriott related charges to your Marriott credit card.


----------



## Renzo

Lol. Of course ‍ 
I just didn’t think I had already spent $1500 so fast. Thanks.


----------

